# :: قاعات المعرفة الإنسانية :: > قاعة الوطن العربي > [مصر] البطه المرتاحه للنقل والسياحه .. ورحلة إلى المتحف المصري

## أيمن خطــاب

يا صباح الرحلات 
وأحلى الأجازات مـــع
البطه المرتاحـه للنقل والسياحــه 


رحلاتنا مجانيه من غير تذاكر ولا فلوس نقديه 

ورحلاتنا في المنتدى حصرية وكمان اسبوعيه

هنلف معاكم ونتفرج على آثار مصر الفرعونيه

وكمان هنتعرف على تاريخ حضارتنا الإسلاميه

يعني هنروح كل المتاحف والمزارات السياحيه


وهنبدأ رحلة النهارده بالمتحف اللي في التحرير

والدعوة عامة لكل الأعضاء صغير منهم أو كبيـر

وهاتو الكاميرات ، معانا مفيش ممنوع التصوير
 
مع تحياتي 

بدون ألقاب    أيمن خطاب

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



المتــحـــــــف المـصــــــــــري
حينما يحتضن المكان إبداع الزمان 





[frame="2 80"]



إذا زرت المتحف المصري وقررت أن تكون رحلتك إليه يوماً واحداً 

فأعلم أنـك لن تستطيع بأي حال من الأحوال أن تحيط بكل ما يحتويه

من آثـار وكـنوز مبهـرة تروي حكاية حضـارة امتــدت لآلاف السنـين 

حـيث يضـم هذا المكــان أكبر مجموعة من الآثار المصريـة القديمــة 

لذا سنصحـبـك في منتدى لؤلؤة المشرق العربي إلى جــولة مصورة 

لنتعرف على تـاريــخ مـــصر القديمــة عــبر خمسين قرناً من الزمان

فاسترخي وتمتع .. وتابع جولاتنا المصورة داخل المتحف المصري  



[/frame]

















إن مـصــر ليـس وطنــاً نـعـيش فيه

بــل هــي وطـــــــن يـعــيش فــيــنا

إعداد

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



نبـذة مختصرة عن
المتحف المصري





[frame="2 80"]


صمم المتحف المصري الحالي عام 1896، بواسطة المهندس الفرنسي مارسيل دورنو، على النسق الكلاسيكي المحدث والذي يتناسب مع الآثار القديمة والكلاسيكية، ولكنه لا ينافس العمارة المصرية القديمة التي ما زالت قائمة. 

ويقبع المتحف المصري بميدان التحرير بقلب القاهرة منذ عام 1906، ويحتوي المتحف على 150 ألف قطعة بخلاف مئات الآلاف الأخرى من القطع الأثرية والموجودة بالمخازن . ولإقامة المتحف المصري قصة بدأت خلال فترة حكم سعيد باشا، الذي كلف العالم الفرنسي المسيو "مارييت"، الذي عُرف فيما بعد بمارييت باشا، بجمع الآثار الفرعونية وتصنيفها والاهتمام بها وعرضها في متحف يحكي تاريخ مصر منذ بدايته، 

فبدأ مارييت في جمع بعض القطع الأثرية الهامة من معابد الأقصر وأسوان، وأودعها في أحد الأبنية ببولاق سنة 1858م  إلى أن ضاق هذا المتحف بقطع الآثار، فأمروا بنقلها إلى قصر إسماعيل بالجزيرة ومنه إلى المتحف المصري الحالي بميدان التحرير . 

ويُعد المتحف المصري من أشهر المتاحف على مستوى العالم وأكثرها ثراءً ، لما يحتويه من عدد ضخم من الآثار المصرية على مر العصور، حيث يتيح للزائر أن يتعرف على تاريخ مصر القديمة عبر خمسين قرناً من الزمان. وتجدر الإشارة بأن القاعات الداخلية فسيحة والجدران عالية. ويدخل الضوء الطبيعي خلال ألواح الزجاج على السقف ومن الشبابيك الموجودة بالدور الأرضي. أما الردهه الوسطى بالمتحف فهي أعلى جزء من الداخل حيث عرضت فيها الآثار مثلما كانت موجودة في المعابد القديمة. وقد روعي في المبنى أن يضم أى توسعات مستقبلية، كما يتناسب مع متطلبات سهولة حركة الزائرين من قاعة لأخرى. 

هذا وقد وزعت الآثار على طابقين، الطابق السفلي منها يحوي الآثار الثقيلة مثل التوابيت الحجرية والتماثيل واللوحات والنقوش الجدارية. أما الطابق العلوي فيحوي عروضا ذات موضوعات معينة مثل المخطوطات وتماثيل الأرباب والمومياوات الملكية وآثار الحياة اليومية وصور المومياوات والمنحوتات غير المكتملة وتماثيل وأواني العصر اليوناني الروماني وآثار خاصة بمعتقدات الحياة الآخرى وغيرها.

[/frame]



إن مـصــر ليـس وطنــاً نـعـيش فيه

بــل هــي وطـــــــن يـعــيش فــيــنا

إعداد

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



حجرة 
الملك توت عنخ آمون






[frame="2 80"]


أكثر ما يلفت النظر داخل المتحف ، هو كنوز الملك الفرعوني توت عنخ آمون ، وهو أحد ملوك الأسرة الثامنة عشرة، والتي صُنعت أغلبيتها من الذهب بمنتهي الدقة والبراعة، وهو الأمر الذي يثير إعجاب ودهشة كل من تقع عينه عليها. وهذا الملك، كما يرى أنيس منصور في كتابه على رقاب العباد : "هو أشهر ملوك مصر الفرعونية مع أنه ليست له قيمة تاريخية. فقد حكم تسع سنوات وتوفى في الثامنة عشرة من عمره، ولم يكن ضرس العقل قد ظهر في فمه بعد! ولكن شهرة الملك توت عنخ آمون ترجع إلى مقبرته وتابوته ومخلفاته الرائعة التي اكتشفها هوارد كارتر سنة 1922"


وقد تم اكتشاف مقبرته كاملة في  وادي الملوك  بالبر الغربي للأقصر، تلك المقبرة التي ضمت كنوزا أثرية ليس لها مثيل. وتم إعداد، بعد وفاة الملك المفاجئة، أربعة مقاصير ضخمة من خشب وضع بعضها في بعض وزخرفت حوائطها في الداخل والخارج بنصوص وصور من كتاب الموت.، احتوت أصغر هذه المقاصير تابوتا مستطيلا من الكوارتزيت بغطاء من الجرانيت، في قلبه وضعت ثلاث توابيت ذات أشكال آدمية بعضها داخل بعض، أصغرها من الذهب الخالص، والذي احتوى على مومياء الملك وقناعه الذهبي مع الزخارف الخاصة بالمومياء..

[/frame]


إن مـصــر ليـس وطنــاً نـعـيش فيه

بــل هــي وطـــــــن يـعــيش فــيــنا

إعداد

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



محتويات حجرة
الملك توت عنخ آمون





[frame="2 80"]


احتوت الحجرة الخاصة بالتوابيت الثلاثة الخاصة بمومياء الملك على :
- زوج من الصنادل المصنوع من الذهب وجد على قدمي مومياء الملك.



- وجدت العديد من القلائد المصنوعة من الذهب حول رقبة مصنوعة من صفائح الذهب
 بعضها من الطراز التقليدي المعروف بـ "أوسخ" أي الواسع والعريض، 
وبعضها له ثقل من الخلف لتوازن القلادة على الصدر.





- صندوق مرآة من الخشب المذهب على شكل العلاقة الهيروغليفية "عنخ" 
التي تعني العمر الطويل أو المرآة.



- أساور من الذهب المطعم بالزجاج.



- اثنان من التوابيت الثلاثة التي وجدت بها مومياء الملك، 
وقد وضع كل منهم بداخل الآخر، 
أصغر هذه التوابيت من الذهب الخالص. 



 التابوت الأوسط   



 التابوت الداخلى لتوت عنخ امون   


- أما أجمل ما في القاعة فكان قناع الملك وهو من الذهب المطروق،
 يزن "11 كيلو جراما"، كان يغطي رأس موميائه لتتم عملية البعث 
حسب معتقدات المصريين القدماء.



   والملك هنا يرتدي غطاء الرأس الملكي المعروف باسم "النمس" واللحية المستعارة. 
وعقد من ثلاثة أفرع وقلادة على الصدر بينما يعلو الجبهة العقاب (ثعبان الكوبرا) 
الأذنان مثقوبان لتثبيت الحلق فيهما.

   كما وجد في القاعة أيضا أصابع من الذهب لليدين والقدمين كانت تستخدم
 لحماية هذه الأعضاء من التلف وأيضا للمحافظة على الشكل الأصلي الذي يتأثر
 بعملية التحنيط، وحيث أن الذهب كان تعبيرا عن جسد الآلهة فقد اهتم المصري 
القديم بتغطية مومياوات ملوكهم بالذهب تعبيرا عن انتقالهم إلى عالم الآلهة. 
بالإضافة إلى أقراط وخمسة تمائم من الذهب على شكل عقاب 
وجدت على لفائف رقبة مومياء الملك.


 أما في ردهة توت عنخ آمون، وجدنا كرسي العرش، الذي يُعد من أروع
 مقتنيات الملك الشاب، التي تميزت بروعة الألوان الحية الناطقة بالحياة
 والتي ظ لت ثابتة حتى وقتنا هذا ولم تتأثر بمرور كل هذه السنين. 

صُنع هذا الكرسي من الخشب المغشي بالذهب والفضة، 
والمزخرف بأحجار شبه كريمة والزجاج الملون. 



   ومن الرسم الموجود عليه تظهر الملكة على ظهر الكرسي، وهي تدهن
 الملك بالعطر، وقد طُعمت أجسام الملك والملكة بالزجاج الملون، 
وغُطت الأجسام بالفضة. 

   كما زُود العرش بمسند للأقدام من الخشب، محفور عليه صور
 رمزية لأعداء مصر الشماليين والجنوبيين، وهم مربوطين 
وممددين على الأرض في إذلال. 


[/frame]


إن مـصــر ليـس وطنــاً نـعـيش فيه

بــل هــي وطـــــــن يـعــيش فــيــنا

إعداد

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



حجرة 
الصياغة في مصر القديمة




[frame="2 80"]



حجرة الصياغة في مصر القديمة  
وهي تحوي مجموعة كبيرة من المجوهرات، 
التي تميزت بعصرية وحداثة وذوق راق سبق عصره بآلاف السنين،
 فهي لم تختلف كثيرا عما ينتجه المصممين الآن،
 بل أنها تتفوق عليها في أكثر الأحيان.

ومن أمثلة هذه الكنوز:هذا السوار، الذي عُثر عليه داخل
 تابوت الملكة آحوتب، وكان قد قدمه لها ابنها أحمس الأول كهدية. 
 وصُنع من ثلاثين صفاً من خرزات الذهب والأحجار شبه الكريمة 
وصُفت معطية شكل مثلثات ومربعات. أما مشبك السوار فتم صنعه 
من صفيحتين من الذهب تنزلقان في بعضهما البعض لتقفل السوار جيداً. 


وأيضا هذا السوار وُجد بتابوت نفس الملكة، 
وهو أيضا هدية من ابنها الملك أحمس الأول،
 إذ ورد اسمه على المشبك الذهبي. 

ويتكون السوار من ثلاثين صفا من خرزات الذهب، 
وأحجار شبه كريمة، يتعاقب بعضها مع بعض في نظام مقصود، 
لتأليف مثلثات ومربعات. أما اسم أحمس فقد صُنع بالذهب. 


وهذا الشكل الجديد للسوار وهو عبارة عن نصفي دائرة، 
كان أيضا للملكة أحوتب، صُنع من الذهب واللازورد. 


أما هذه الأساور الأربعة وُجدت في مقبرة الملك جر، 
أحد ملوك الأسرة الأولى بأبيدوس. وكانت مربوطة 
فوق ساعد إمرأة، قد تكون زوجة الملك جر. 

 
وهذا إبزيم لقطعة من حلي، يشكل اسم الملك توت عنخ آمون. 
وأهم قطعة به الجعران، الذي صنع من اللازورد، وحددت تفاصيل 
الخطوط لشكل الجعران بالذهب. وبين الرجلين الأماميتين، 
كما يظهر بالصورة، قرص شمس الشروق
 وقد صنع من العقيق في إطار من الذهب أيضا. 


يُعد هذا السوار الثقيل الأروع بين مجموعة من الأساور،
 أكتمل عددها اثنين وعشرين سوارا، 
وجدت على ذراع بسوسنس الأول. 

نُقش هذا السوار، ذو الطراز الفريد، من الداخل والخارج
 باسم الملك وألقابه، وهو مرصع بأحجار شبه كريمة "عقيق أحمر". 


أما هذه الأساور فوُجدت بجانب ركبتي مومياء الملك بسوسنس الأول. 
ويُشكل كل سوار من أربعة أجزاء رئيسية من الذهب، واللازورد بشكل تبادلي، 
بينهم أربع شرائح أخرى مستطيلة من الذهب. 


هذه التميمة كانت للقائد ون - جباو – إن، وهي عبارة عن 
تمثال واقف لإيزيس، واضعة على رأسها قرص الشمس. 

وكما يظهر من شكل التميمة، سمك السلسلة وتصميمها المعقد،
 مما يدل على مدى التقدم الذي أحرزه المصري في هذا المجال.


أما هذه القلادة الرائعة فكانت ترتديها الملكة مريريت، 
بنت الملك سنوسرت الثالث، وهي من الذهب والفيروز واللازورد. 


 بينما هذه الصدرية فكانت تخص الملك امن-ام-ايبت،
 وهى مزينة بقرص الشمس، رمز الحماية، وأسفله يجلس الملك 
واضعا فوق رأسه التاج الأبيض وأمامه رجل آخر بذيل ثور ويمسك بمبخرة. 


[/frame]

وبالطبع لا يقتصر المتحف على ما تم عرضه فقط 
بل أن محتوياته أكبر وأكثر وأروع من يوفها حقها 
فكنـــوزه كفيلة بأن تملأ كتـــب ومراجع ولا تنتهي.
وسنضع لكم قدر المستطاع كل ما لدينا من آثــــار



إن مـصــر ليـس وطنــاً نـعـيش فيه

بــل هــي وطـــــــن يـعــيش فــيــنا

إعداد

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



جولة مصورة داخل المتحف
الـــــدور الأرضي 
الجولة الأولى





[frame="2 80"]


القاعة الارضيـة
تحتوى القاعه الارضيه او الاولى على 42 حجره عرض كالتالى


حجرة رقم 2


حجره رقم 3
والتى تعتبر حجره الملك اخناتون اول من امن بالتوحيد 



حجره رقم 6
 وهو كما هو واضح بهو كبير يحوى اثار عديده 



حجره رقم 8



حجره رقم 9



حجره رقم 10



حجره رقم 11



حجره رقم 12



حجره رقم 14



حجره رقم 15


[/frame]



إن مـصــر ليـس وطنــاً نـعـيش فيه

بــل هــي وطـــــــن يـعــيش فــيــنا

إعداد

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



جولة مصورة داخل المتحف
تابع الدور الأرضي
الجولة الثانية 





[frame="2 80"]


تابع القاعة الارضيـة


حجرة رقم .. 16

حجره رقم 17 و 18 و19 عباره عن مخازن stores 


حجرة رقم .. 20 



حجرة رقم .. 21



حجرة رقم .. 24 



حجرة رقم 25 ..



حجرة رقم 26 ..


وهناك ايضا حتى الحجره رقم 30 مخازن stores ...



حجرة رقم 30 ..



حجرة رقم 31 ..



حجره رقم 32 
وهى تضم هذا النموذج الرائع لهذين الزوجين دوى العيون الزجاجيه الفريده 



حجره رقم 35 



حجره رقم 36





[/frame]



إن مـصــر ليـس وطنــاً نـعـيش فيه

بــل هــي وطـــــــن يـعــيش فــيــنا

إعداد

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



جولة مصورة داخل المتحف
الدور الأرضي
الجولة الأخيرة 





[frame="2 80"]


تابع القاعة الارضيـة



حجره رقم 37



حجره 39



حجره رقم 41



حجره رقم 42 



حجره 43 



حجره 44



حجره 45



حجرة رقم46



حجرة رقم 47



حجرة 48



حجرة 49



حجرة 50

وإلى هنــــــــــــا 
ينتهى الدور الارضى للمتحف المصرى 



[/frame]



إن مـصــر ليـس وطنــاً نـعـيش فيه

بــل هــي وطـــــــن يـعــيش فــيــنا

إعداد

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



جولة مصورة داخل المتحف
الدور الأفقي ( الثاني )
الجولة الأولى





[frame="2 80"]


القاعة العلوية 


الدور الثانى ويحتوى على 47 حجره .. 
منهم قاعه توت عنخ امون وقاعه الموميوات 



حجرة 1



حجرة 2:
قاعه توت عنخ امون . ويظهر هنا القناع الذهبى له 



حجرة 3: 
وهى من الاثار التى وجدت فى مقبره الملك توت .. واغلبها من الحلى .



حجرة4



حجرة 5



حجرة 6:
لمجموعه من التوابيت 



حجرة7:
مجموعة من تماثيل صغيرة ونماذج لحيوانات والهة..



حجرة 8:
 تحتوى ايضاً على مجموعة من لتوابيت..



حجرة 9:
والذى فى الصوره عباره عن سرير ملكى من الذهب .. 



حجرة 10: 
مجموعة من صناديق خشبية تابعة لغرفة التوابيت..



حجرة11



حجرة12:
وبها فاتيرينات تحتوى على ادوات مختلفة وبعض التماثيل..



حجرة13



حجرة 14:
ايضاً مجموعة توابيت وصناديق خشبية..



حجرة15:
تحوى مجموعة من تماثيل باحجام مختلفة متقنة الصنع..



حجرة 16
وتحوى مجموعة من اقمشة البردى والعصى ..



حجرة 17
مجموعة اخرى من توابيت وصناديق خشبية..



حجرة18: 
وبها نماذج لمراكب قديمه 


[/frame]





إن مـصــر ليـس وطنــاً نـعـيش فيه

بــل هــي وطـــــــن يـعــيش فــيــنا

إعداد

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



جولة مصورة داخل المتحف
الدور الأفقي ( الثاني )
الجولة الثانية





[frame="2 80"]


القاعة العلوية 



حجرة19:
وهى عباره عن برديات قديمه 



حجرة 20:
وبها كرسى ملكى من الذهب والاحجار الكريمه 
و بعض الاشياء الملكيه الاخرى 



حجرة21:
وكما هو واضح فهبها تابوت لامرأه وداخله الجسم المحنط ايضا 



حجرة22: 
عباره عن نماذج لمراكب التى كانو يستخدمونها 
و بها ايضا الاشخاص الذين يبحرون بها ...



حجرة23:  
وبها فاترينات تحوى مرايا للتزيين و عصا
 وغير ذلك من الاشياء التى كانو يستخدمونها يومبا 



حجرة24: 
وبها ايضا كرسى ملكى وبعض التماثيل الصغيره 



حجرة 25: 
وتحتوى كما نرى مجموعة من التوابيت..



حجرة 26: 
وبها بعض الاشياء البسيطه التى كان يستخدمها القدماء 
للاكل والشرب وبعض المأكولات والحبوب من ايامهم 



حجرة 27: 
وبها تابوت ملكى من الذهب الخالص 
و عجله حربيه ذهبيه على يمين الصوره ..



حجرة 28



حجرة 29: 
ويظهر بها تمثالين من الحجر الاسود المزود بالهب الخالص .. 
وهما حارسان كما يبدو وامامهما فاترينه بها بعض التماثيل
 والمقتنيات الملكيه الذهبيه 



حجرة 30: 
ايضا مجموعه توابيت لملكات وملوك وامراء واميرات 



حجرة31  
وبها يظهر بعض القارورات التى لها رأس على شكل راس الذئب 
ويقال انها كانت تستخدم لوضع احشاء الملك او المتوفى 
المحنط بها اثناء عمليه التحنيط ..



حجرة 32: 
وبها بعض الطواجن والصحون التى كانو يأكلون بها ...



حجرة 33: 
مجموعة من فانرينات تحوى احجار كريمة ..


وباقى الحجرات في الدور العلوي 
تحتوى ايضا مجموعات من توابيت وتمائيل واحجار منوعة..


[/frame]




إن مـصــر ليـس وطنــاً نـعـيش فيه

بــل هــي وطـــــــن يـعــيش فــيــنا

إعداد

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



محتويات المتحف المصري
من الآثار الفرعونية 
جولة مصورة
( 1 )





[frame="2 80"]


اهم الآثار بداخل المتحف والتعريف بها 



آنية كانوبية من أصل أربع أوانى كانت تضم الأعضاء الداخلية المستخلصة أثناء عملية التحنيط. هذه الآنية لها غطاء يحمل رأس على هيئة ابن آوى المسمى "دواموتف". ويحمل الإناء نقشا من أربعة أعمدة من الكتابة الهيروغليفية تعطي اسم ولقب المتوفاة؛ وهي ست-أري-بن، ابنة "هانا".  وكانت الآنية الكانوبية تحمل أغطية برؤوس أبناء المعبود حورس الأربعة؛ الذين كان من واجبهم حماية الأعضاء الداخلية للمتوفى. وهم المعبود "إمستي"، برأس بشر، هو الروح التي تحمي الكبد؛ و"حبي"، برأس قرد البابون، مسئول عن الرئتين؛ و"دواموتف"، برأس ابن آوى، مسئول عن حراسة المعدة؛ و"قبحسنوف"، برأس صقر، مسئول عن حماية الأمعاء.



عثر ضمن مقتنيات قبر توت عنخ آمون، على الكثير من ألواح وأقلام الكتابة، والمقلمات. بعضها استعمل في الكتابة فعلا، وبعضها الآخر ترك لأغراض جنزية. والمقلمة المصورة هنا مصنوعة من العاج، وتحوي عجائن ألوان حمراء وزرقاء، فضلا عن سبعة أقلام من البوص.  ويوجد أنبوب على هيئة عمود له تاج يشبه سعف النخيل من خشب مذهب، مطعم بأحجار شبه كريمة وزجاج ملون، لحفظ مزيد من بوصات الكتابة. وهناك مصقل رقيق على هيئة فرشاة، تشبه زهرة السوسن من العاج والذهب، منقوش باسم الملك.



من المعروف أن المقبرة الأصلية للملكة حتب حرس، زوجة الملك سنفرو مؤسس الأسرة الرابعة، كانت في دهشور بالقرب من الهرم الشمالي لزوجها، ومن الراجح أنه نتيجة لتعرض هذه المقبرة للسرقة، فكان أن نقل أثاث الملكة الجنزي إلى مقبرة أخرى بالجيزة، حيث أعيد دفنه قرب هرم ابنها خوفو.  وقد امتلكت حتب حرس بعضا من الأواني الذهبية وأدوات الزينة، والتي من بينها هذان الإناءان واللذان شكلا بالطرق ثم صقلا جيدا. وقد عثر لها أيضا على شفرة حادة وأمواس، وكلاهما من الذهب الخالص. وكان يستخدمان في إزالة الشعر ولدهان الوجه بالكريمات للتجميل



عثر على أوزة آمون بين المقاصير المذهبة، وكانت تشارك فى الطقوس الجنائزية وترتبط بميلاد الشمس. وعلى الرغم من عدم معرفة المعنى الرمزى للأوزة، لكن العثور على بعض القطع الخشبية المطلية بالذهب واللون الأسود تشير الى ارتباطها بالبعث والخصوبة والعادات القديمة 



كانت الأوشابتى الجنائزية تتخذ شكل المومياء بذراعين متقاطعين على الصدر. وكانت هذه التماثيل تعد للقيام بالأعمال الموكلة للمتوفى فى العالم الآخر. وتظهر تا-مكت بشعر مستعار طويل. وقد نحتت ملامحها بطريقة مثالية، كما لونت عيناها وحواجبها بالأسود. ويزين صدرها قلادة مزخرفة بشرائط صفراء ويحدها خطوط سوداء وحمراء. وهناك سلة معلقة على كتفها الأيمن. وقد لون كل الجسم بالأبيض، وزين من الأمام بسطر رأسى من الهيروغليفية يعطى اسم المتوفاة.



تمثال صغير جذاب من القاشاني، يمثل شوابتي بتاح مس، وكان وزيرا وحاكما وكبير كهان آمون في طيبة. القاشانى عبارة عن مادة طينية لامعة ومزينة بألوان عديدة. أما الشوابتى فهو تمثال على شكل مومياء، توضع فى المقبرة لتحل محل المتوفى فى إنجاز الأعمال اليدوية المكلف بها فى العالم الآخر. غير أن قبر هذا النبيل، وإن كان في طيبة، فقد عثر على هذا التمثال الصغير في أبيدوس. ولذلك فقد يعد نذرا وضعه بتاح مس، أو واحد من أسرته، في رحاب أوزوريس، كي يشارك في القرابين المقدمة إلى ذلك المعبود. ويظهر هذا التمثال، بتاح مس، في شكل مومياء، حيث يلتف حول جسده رداء ضيق وذراعاه مكتوفتان فوق صدره. ويلف العقاب جناحيه حوله، ويزين صدره عقد عريض، بينما يغطي رأسه قماش مخطط باللونين الأصفر والبنفسجي.  أما عن الكتابة الهيروغليفية التي تغطي جسده، فهي منتقاة من الفصل السادس من كتاب الموتى، والمعروف باسم صيغة الشوابتي.



هذه الجرار الأربعة الملونة المنحوتة فى الحجر الجيرى تقف جميعاً على قاعدة واحدة من الخشب الملون. وهى مجوفة إلى عمق 4سم. ويزين أغطيتها وردات صغيرة منحوتة بالنحت البارز، وقد لونت فى حلقات بالأصفر والأخضر والأحمر والأزرق، كما يوجد خط أزرق على خلفية بيضاء يحيط بها جميعاً. وتقلد هذه الجرارالأربعة أشكال الآنية التى تستخدم لحفظ الدهانات. وقد نقش عليها نص بالهيروغليفية المبسطة فى عمودين موجه إلى يويا والد الملكة تيي



وعاء من الألباستر، ربما كان يستخدم لحفظ الدهانات العطرية. وقد شكل الوعاء منفصلا عن قاعدته. وتصور القاعدة علامة الحياة على جانبي قائم الوعاء. والإناء نفسه جزء من تصميم عام يرمز إلى توحيد مصر العليا والسفلى؛ من خلال علامة "السماتاوي". وتظهر الأسماء والألقاب المعروفة للملك على البدن، كما تظهر على الجانبين زخارف بأشكال نباتية.



شكل هذا الإناء الطقسي على هيئة العلامة الهيروغليفيّة حس بقاعدة عالية وعنق قصير وجسم طويل، وفوهة واسعة ذات غطاء هرمى الشكل. ولقد اُسْتُعْمِلَتْ هذه الأوانى فى كل العصور فى الطقوس لصب السوائل، أو القرابين السائلة، إلى الأرباب. ويعتبر إناء الفخار هذا فريداً بِسبَبِ ميزابه المنحوت بدقة وزخارفه الملونة بالأسود والأزرق.



[/frame]



إن مـصــر ليـس وطنــاً نـعـيش فيه

بــل هــي وطـــــــن يـعــيش فــيــنا

إعداد

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



محتويات المتحف المصري
من الآثار الفرعونية 
جولة مصورة
( 2 )





[frame="2 80"]


تابـــــــــع 
اهم الآثار بداخل المتحف والتعريف بها 


تعويذة تصور النسرة "نخبت" ربة مصر العليا. التعويذة تأخذ شكل طوق "أوسخ" عريض وهى مصنوعة من الذهب المطروق مع ثقل للتوازن. عثر على التعويذة بين قطع عديدة من الحلي التي تخص الملك بسوسينيس الأول. وقد صنعت التعويذة بغرض تزيين ثياب الملك؛ وذلك بإمرار سلك أو خيط خلال الحلقة الموجودة خلف التعويذة. وقد نفذت تفاصيل الريش والأجنحة والمخالب بدقة عالية وإتقان تام. المخالب تقبض على حلقات "شن" التي ترمز إلى القوة الكونية.



يعتبر هذا التمثال المذهب أحد التماثيل العديدة للأرباب وجدت فى مقبرة "توت عنخ آمون" وهو تمثال للمعبود " إن حرت -شو" على قاعدة مستطيلة. ويبدو على شكل مومياء يحيط بها عباءة كما يضع على رأسة شعراً مستعاراً من ثلاثة أجزاء مزين بأربع ريشات طويلة ويديه معقودتان على صدره المزين بصدريه منقوشة وقد تم تغشية الجسم بالذهب فيما عدا العينين والحاجبين ولحيته المستعارة.



تمثال "بيبى - إن - عنخ" من الخشب، رجله اليسرى تتقدم للأمام ويرتدى شعراً مستعاراً أسود كما يرتدى قلادة عريضة على صدره. العيون والحواجب والشوارب لونها أسود ويرتدى نقبة قصيرة بيضاء مثبته بحزام ملون، واليد اليمنى ممدودة تحمل عصا صغيرة، واليد اليسرى تحمل عصا طويلة تصل إلى قاعدة التمثال التى حفر إسم صاحبه ومنصبه عليها لتثبت اليد اليسرى



تمثال "جب" على شكل مومياء، وكان رباً للأرض والزراعة، ويمثله فى وضع رأسى على قاعدة مستطيلة ويبدو على شكل مومياء مغلف بعباءة وصدرية مزخرفة وقد ضم الذراعان الى الصدر. كما يضع شعراً مستعاراً مكون من ثلاثة أجزاء. والتمثال مغشى بالذهب فيما عدا العينين واللحية المستعارة.



يجلس "خوفو إيام" وزوجته على مقعد لا ظهر له ويمسك "خوفو إيام" شيئاً صغيراً فى يده اليسرى ربما يكون منديلاً واليدين ممدوتين على ركبتيه كما أنه يرتدى شعراً مستعاراً قصيراً ونقبة أنيقة لها ثنيات. وتجلس زوجته بجواره تضع ذراعها الأيمن على كتفة الأيمن وهو وضع تقليدى يظهر كثيرا فى تماثيل مصر القديمة وهى تشير إلى قوة الترابط فى الأسرة. وترتدى زوجة "خوفو إيام" شعراً مستعاراً متوسط الطول فوق شعرها الطبيعى الذى يبدو جزئياً أسفل ذلك الشعر المستعار.



تمثال متقن الصنع من الحجر الجيري يمثل رمسيس الثاني في شكل أبي الهول برأس بشري. وهو يرتدي غطاء رأس ملكي "نمس" مخططا ومزينا بحية كوبرا في المقدمة، وقد ثبتت في ذقنه لحية احتفالية؛ بواسطة يدين تتصلان بغطاء الرأس. وغطي الكتفان بطوق عنق وقماشة مضفرة. ولأن التمثال مقدم إلى معبد آمون-رع بالكرنك، فإن اليدين تمسكان بآنية ذات غطاء على شكل رأس كبش؛ الحيوان المقدس لآمون-رع ورمز الخصوبة. ويقدمها قربانا لآمون. ومثل هذه الآنية المصنوعة من معدن نفيس، كانت تقدم إلى الإله آمون في عيد رأس السنة بمصر القديمة. ولافتتاح إعادة إخصاب أرض مصر بمياه النيل. وكان ذلك الاحتفال يعقد في يوم وصول مياه فيضان النيل إلى طيبة.



واحد من 28 تمثالا من الخشب المذهب لأرباب لفت في قماش لكي تبدو وكأنها مومياوات، وحفظت في نواويس وضعت بالمقبرة لحماية الملك أثناء رحلته في العالم الآخر. ويظهر هذا التمثال "جمح- سو" في صورة صقر يجلس على حامل؛ وظهره مزخرف بالمذبة وعلامة النحح أى "الأبدية".



تمثال من الجرانيت الرمادي للكاتب الملكي والمهندس أمنحتب ابن حابو، ذلك الذي خدم في بلاط الملك أمنحتب الثالث. وقد اكتسب هذا الرجل الحكيم في حياته سمعة طيبة، وشرفا عظيما، تجليا فيما أحرز من امتيازات، حين أذن له الملك ببناء معبده الجنزي، في الضفة الغربية من طيبة، كما أودع هذا التمثال مع تمثال آخر يمثله في شبابه، في معبد آمون رع بالكرنك، ليتولى الوساطة بين الرب وزوار المعبد. وقد اعتبر أمنحتب ابن حابو ربا للشفاء في العصر البطلمي، وكرست له مقصورة في معبد الدير البحري. ويصوره التمثال في هيئة رجل مسن، وقد ذكر هنا على النقش المحفور، أنه بلغ الثمانين عاما من عمره، وكان يأمل فى أن يبلغ العشرة بعد المائة والذى يعتبر سن الحكمة


[/frame]



إن مـصــر ليـس وطنــاً نـعـيش فيه

بــل هــي وطـــــــن يـعــيش فــيــنا

إعداد

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



محتويات المتحف المصري
من الآثار الفرعونية 
جولة مصورة
( 3 )





[frame="2 80"]


تابـــــــــع 
اهم الآثار بداخل المتحف والتعريف بها 


مشبك حلي من الذهب والفضة والزجاج الملون؛ صمم باسم العرش للملك توت عنخ آمون في خرطوش محاط بصلي الأفعى الملكي، ويعلوه هلال و بدور(أقمار كاملة). وتضمن هذه الرموز للملك الحماية ليلاً ونهاراً.



من بين اثنين وعشرين سوارا وجدت على ذراع بسوسنس الأول، كان هذا السوار الثقيل من أروع الأساور، وذلك لما اختص به من شكل وطراز مميز. فهو منقوش من الداخل والخارج باسم الملك ونعوته، ويجري النص المنقوش من حول السوار من الخارج، كما أنه مرصع بأحجار شبه كريمة، حيث تبدو عين الأوجات، رمز الحماية، مكسوة بعقيق أحمر، ومزينة بالكوبرا المتوجة. كما يرى القرد تحوت، رب القمر، متعبدا من وراء العين. ويقرأ النص كما يلي: "ملك مصر العليا والسفلى، سيد الأرضين، وسيد القوة، بسوسنس حبيب آمون، ليمنح الحياة". أما النص المنقوش في باطن السوار، فيقرأ: "الحي كالرب، وعاهل كل مسرة، رب السعادة".



صيغ هذا الإكليل الذهبي بحيث يثبت شعر الملك المستعار أثناء الشعائر في حياته، كما يحمي جبهته في العالم الآخر. وهو تحفة فنية رائعة متعددة الألوان يجمع بين بعض الرموز. وقد زخرف بحلقات مطعمة بأقراص من العقيق، كما طعمت الحواف بالفيروز واللازورد والزجاج الأزرق. ويقوم في مقدمة التاج الربتان الحاميتان لمصر العليا والسفلى نخبت وواجيت. وجعلت عينا الربة نخبت الممثلة على هيئة النسرة من الأوبسيديان وطعم رأس الربة واجيت على هيئة الكوبرا بأحجار شبه كريمة وزجاج. أما زهور البردي على الجانبين، فقد صنعت من الملاخيت على حين جعلت العقدة في الظهر من عقيق أبيض



ثقل اتزان لصدرية مصنوع من الذهب والأحجار شبه الكريمة والزجاج متعدد الألوان. وتتدلى جدائل من حبات الخرز تحت هذه القطعة من الحلي. ويصور جزء النقش المخرم من هذا الثقل "حح" رب ملايين السنين، راكعا ويحمل الأوجات أوعين حورس المقدسة. ويستند أحد ذراعيه على علامة "سا" التي ترمز للحماية، ويحيط به على الجانبين صلان يعلوهما قرص الشمس. وترمز قصبتا الغاب على جانبي الثقل إلى الزمن؛ ويحملهما "حح" وهو يقف على حلقة "الشن" التي ترمز إلى الأبدية والضفدع الذي يرمز إلى آلاف السنين. وتضمن هذه الرموز ملايين السنين من الحماية والأمان للملك حيا كان أو ميتا.



دلاية قلادة من الذهب مصوغة بطريقة التفريغ، ومطعمة بأحجار شبه كريمة وزجاج ملون. حيث شكل العنصر الأوسط جعرانا مجنحا من نادر العقيق المسمى الخلقدوني، واتخذت الأفرع المدلاة شكل اللوتس والبردي والخشخاش. على حين يستقر زورق شمس صغير على أقدام الجعران الأمامية، وعليه عين حورس اليسرى الأوجات، تكتنفها حيتان. ويعلو الأوجات رمزا القمر، مؤلفان من هلال من ذهب وقرص من فضة، يضم الربين تحوت ورع حورأختي، اللذين يتوجان صورة الملك.



يتكون هذا الإكليل أو شريط الرأس الملكى من مجموعات من الزخارف الرأسية والأفقية المصنوعة من الذهب والمطعمة بالأحجار شبه الكريمة وعجينة الزجاج. ويتكون كل عنصر أفقى من زهرة محاطة بوردات على هيئة الجرس مثقلة بتطعيمات من العقيق الأحمر والفيروز واللازورد. وهذه الوحدة الزخرفية مكررة ثمان مرات. كما أضيفت زخرفة رقيقة على مقدمة ومؤخرة الإكليل. الأولى عبارة عن فرع شجرة مشكل من أنبوبة صغيرة من الذهب مثبت عليها ورقات من الذهب بالتبادل مع وردات صغيرة. أما عنصر الزخرفة الثانى فهو عبارة عن تمثيل المعبودة نخبت على شكل أنثى العقاب فاردة جناحيها كرمز للحماية، كما تمسك بمخلبيها علامتين ترمزان للأبدية والحماية



صممت هذه التميمة للقائد ون - جباو -إن -جد على هيئة تمثال واقف لإيزيس كسيدة تضع على رأسها قرص الشمس بين قرنى بقرة. وتلبس إيزيس شعراً مستعاراً ينسدل فى قطع ثلاثة ويزينه الصل المقدس أو الكوبرا الملكية على الجبهة. كما ترتدى ثوباً ضيقاً وقلادة وأساور. ويبدو أنها كانت تحمل علامة الشن.



تميمة وعل وهو حيوان يعيش فى الصحراء، وإعتاد قدماء المصريين أن يصطادونه ويتميز هذا الحيوان بقرون طويلة. يصور التمثال الحيوان واقفاً على الأرض وحوله نباتات عالية تصل حتى عنقه وهو من الحيوانات المقدسة للربة "باخت" وكانت تعبد فى بنى حسن.


[/frame]



إن مـصــر ليـس وطنــاً نـعـيش فيه

بــل هــي وطـــــــن يـعــيش فــيــنا

إعداد

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



محتويات المتحف المصري
من الآثار الفرعونية 
جولة مصورة
( 4 )





[frame="2 80"]


تابـــــــــع 
اهم الآثار بداخل المتحف والتعريف بها 
ومجموعة رائعة من الحلي..



حزام خاص بالأميرة سات-حتحور، مصنوع من ثماني أصداف ذهبية نصف مفتوحة، والاثنتان عند النهايتين معكوستان؛ وقد ربطا معاً من خلال ثقبين يعملان كقفل لربط الحزام عند دخول أحدهما في الآخر. وفصلت الأصداف عن بعضها البعض بخرزات من العقيق والفلسبار واللازورد؛ وهذه الخرزات لها شكل شبه-المعين. وكانت الأصداف الذهبية تقليدا للأصداف الأصلية، وكانت تستخدم في الأحزمة والأساور والخلاخيل والعقود؛ منذ عصر ما قبل الأسرات. وكان الناس يعتقدون بأن الأصداف الأصلية تملك خصائص سحرية قوية، وكانت تزيد من خصوبة النساء. 

وكانت الأميرة سات-حتحور ابنة الملك سنوسرت الثاني، وكانت في الغالب أخت سنوسرت الثالث؛ حيث دفنت داخل مجموعته الهرمية في دهشور. وقد عثر في مقبرتها على قطع من الحلي فائقة الجمال؛ هي الآن محفوظة في المتحف المصري بالقاهرة



خاتم ذهبى، يتكون من طارة مستديرة رقيقة السمك، تتسع عرضاً فى جزئها الأوسط العلوى، ويقل عرضها بإتجاه الأسفل. يوجد تجويف فى الجزء العلوى من الخاتم، به خطوط متموجة، يحتوى بداخله فصاً من الأحجار الكريمة الملونة (ساردونيكس على الأرجح) ذات لون أحمر قاتم وبه بعض العروق السوداء، وحوله إطار خارجى لونه أبيض، والأرجح أن الطارة نفذت بتقنية الطرق



خاتم من الذهب مرصع بفص من العقيق الأحمر مثبت فى إطار بيضاوى، وأطراف القاعدة الذهبية محلاة من كلا الجانبين برسم بارز لأرنب بري يعدو، على أرضية من الزخارف النباتية المنفذة بالحز. ويزخرف الشكل البيضاوى ورقة نخيلية بارزة بالحفر. أما باطن الخاتم فيزخرفه زخارف مجدولة منفذة على خلفية من خطوط دقيقة منزلة بالنيللو.



يزين هذا الخاتم طائر (ديك) فاتح فمه. وهو ما كان يستخدم كحرز أو حجاب لإبعاد الأرواح الشريرة، وخاصة إذا كان الطائر فاتحاً فمه. ويعتبر هذا الخاتم فريد فى طرازه وشكله. فهو يتكون من ثلاثة حلزونات من الذهب الصلب، إثنان منها ملفوفان معاً، بينما يحيط بهما الثالث، وينتهى كل من الحلزونات الثلاثة بكرة صغيرة. والخاتم مرصع بالعقيق، وهو حجر كريم محاط بشريط عريض من الذهب. ونظراً لجمال ووزن هذا الخاتم فإنه يمكن القول بإنه كان يخص شخص مهم له ثروة طائلة



خاتم من الذهب دقيق الصنع مثبت به فص من الفيروز مزخرف بحيوانين خرافيين يحمل كل منهما سلاحاً في يده. أما ظهر الفص الداخلي فهو مزخرف بزخارف عربية منزلة بالنيلو (عجينة سوداء). أما حلقة الخاتم نفسها فمزينة بنتوءات بارزة



أسورة للقدم أو خلخال من البرونز العريض، ومن أهم أدوات الزينة عند المرأة ، وكانت من أهم ما يلفت النظر للمرأة عند سيرها في الطريق والخلخال ثقيل نسبياً، وهو مزين بالبارز برأس حيوان. مصنوع بطريقة صب البرونز السائل الساخن فى قالب حتى يسمح له بالتحجر. ويستخدم هذا الخلخال حتى الآن فى بعض المناطق.



خنجر عثر عليه في تابوت الأميرة "إيتا" زوجة الملك أمنمحات الثاني؛ مع مجموعة من الحلي تضم أساور وخلاخيل وعقدا وبقايا حزام. الرمانة (نهاية المقبض) على شكل هلال من اللازورد. والمقبض نفسه من الذهب المطروق المطعم بأقراص من اللازورد والفلسبار الأخضر. كما أن الأقراص قد طعمت بصلبان مائلة من الذهب الرقيق، وتتخلل الأقراص مربعات منحنية الأضلاع مطعمة بالعقيق البني الباهت. وركب النصل البرونزي الأنيق في كتف من الذهب المصمت وثبت بثلاثة مسامير من الذهب. ويدخل لسان النصل، وشريط الكتف، بإحكام تام في المقبض. 

وتصميم النصل فينيقي الأصل، والأشكال على المقبض، كانت شائعة في جزيرة كريت. ويوحى ذلك، بأن الخنجر كان قد استورد من بابل في فينيقيا - أو من جزيرة كريت؛ أو أنه صنع في مصر بيد حرفي أجنبي كان يعمل في البلاط الملكي



وجدت هذه الأساور المرنة فى منطقة تانيس، بجوار ركبتى مومياء الملك بسوسنس الأول. ويتكون كل سوار من أربع أجزاء رئيسية من الذهب، وكل قطعة مزينه بأربع قطع من الحلى المنقوشة على شكل هلال ومصنوعة من الذهب واللازورد بالتبادل، يفصل بينهم أربع شرائح أخرى مستطيلة الشكل ومن الذهب أيضا. 

وقد نقش عليها خرطوش بأسماء وألقاب مالك تلك الأساور، وهى "ملك الوجهين البحرى والقبلى، الملهم الأول لآمون، بسوسنس، المحبوب لآمون". وقد نقش على هذه الشرائح المستطيلة من الداخل أسماء أخرى "الملك، الكاهن الأول لآمون، بسوسنس، ابن سمندس". وللأساور سلك به حليات أسطوانية الشكل من اللازورد والذهب لتثبت أطراف هذه الشرائح معاً.



عثر على هذا الزوج من الأقراط الذهبية الذى يحمل اسم الملك رمسيس الحادى عشر على مومياء أنثى. وهو على شكل أقراص محدبة بها حزوز بطول الحافة وقد زين السطح الخارجى بخمس ثعابين الكوبرا الملكية، تحمل الثلاثة الوسطى منهم قرص الشمس بينما ترتدى الاثنتين على الأطراف تاج الأتف. ذلك بالإضافة إلى خمس حيات أخرى تعلق بصفيحة ذهبية ملحومة فى الجزء الأسفل من القرص ومزينة بصورة قرص الشمس المجنح. وتستند الخمس صلايا على عمود صغير يعلق به سبعة دلايات.



هذا السوار هو واحد من زوج من الأساور عثر عليه مع غيره من الحلى فى داخل تابوت الملكة إياح-حتب، وكان قد قدمه لها ابنها أحمس الأول كهدية. ويتكون السوار من ثلاثين صفاً من خرزات من الذهب والأحجار شبه الكريمة والمصفوفة فى وضع تبادلى بحيث تعطى أشكال مثلثات ومربعات. ومشبك السوار مصنوع من صفيحتين من الذهب تنزلقان فى بعضهما البعض لتقفل السوار جيداً. 

وقد نحت على هذا المشبك اسم الولادة للملك وهو "ابن رع أحمس محبوب رع". أما اسم التتويج فهو مطعم بالذهب على خلفية زرقاء وهو كالتالى: "الرب الطيب، نب-بحتى-رع، معطى له الحياة للأبد".



[/frame]



إن مـصــر ليـس وطنــاً نـعـيش فيه

بــل هــي وطـــــــن يـعــيش فــيــنا

إعداد

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



محتويات المتحف المصري
من الآثار الفرعونية 
جولة مصورة
( 5 )





[frame="2 80"]


تابـــــــــع 
اهم الآثار بداخل المتحف والتعريف بها 



إن هذا السوار هو أحد إثنين وجدا مع قطع أخرى من حلي في تابوت الملكة آحوتب. وكانت قد قدمت إليها هدية من ابنها الملك أحمس الأول، إذ ورد اسمه على المشبك الذهبي. وقد صنع إسمه بالذهب من فوق أرضية زرقاء. ويتألف السوار من ثلاثين صفا من خرزات الذهب، وأحجار شبه كريمة، يتعاقب بعضها مع بعض في نظام مقصود، لتأليف مثلثات ومربعات. أما المشبك، فمن صفيحتين من ذهب متداخلتين، بعضهما في بعض، لإحكام غلق السوار.



صنعت هذه القلادة ذات الصدرية، التي تحلت بها يوما الملكة مريريت، بنت الملك سنوسرت الثالث، وأخت خليفته أمنمحات الثالث، من الذهب والفيروز واللازورد، وغيرها من المواد. وقد زينت الصدرية بالخرطوش، الذي يضم اسم تتويج الملك أمنمحات الثالث. إذ صور الملك في هيئة تمثالين لأبى الهول، برأس صقر، وهو يقمع أعدائه، وقد علته الربة النسرة نخبت، ناشرة جناحيها، لحماية صور الملك واسمه.



عثر على هذه الأساور الأربعة في مقبرة الملك جر، أحد ملوك الأسرة الأولى بأبيدوس. وكانت مربوطة فوق ساعد إمرأة، ملفوف بالكتان. ولعلها كانت زوجة الملك جر، أو من أعضاء الأسرة المالكة. وكانت الأساور مربوطة بأربطة من كتان، في موضع يمكننا من استنتاج الترتيب الأصلي لها. وقد تكونت ثلاثة منها من أنواع مختلفة من الخرز، من ذهب وفيروز ولازورد وجمشت، وهو الأماتست. أما الرابع فيتألف من سبع وعشرين لويحة، تمثل واجهة القصر، يعلوها الصقر حورس. وتتجلى في الأساور أناقة الصناعة ودقتها، بما يدل على قدرة الفنانين القدامى في بداية عصر الأسرات.



كان هذا الصل الذهبي، أو الكوبرا الملكية، لسنوسرت الثاني، مثبتا على جبهة القلنسوة الملكية أو تاج الملك. وقد صنع الصل من ذهب مطروق، مطعم بأحجار شبه كريمة، بطريقة الكلوازونيه. وصنعت الرأس من اللازورد، على حين صنعت العينان من العقيق الأحمر. وحلي العنق باللازورد والفلسبار والعقيق، والتوى الذيل الذهبى في دائرتين منعقدتين، وثبت خاتمان إلى الظهر من جسم الصل، لتسهيل ربطه إلى التاج أو غطاء الرأس. وقد كانت هذه الحية، التي تمثل ربة مصر السفلى، حامية للملك والملكية، ومن ثم أصبحت رمزا يزين غطاء الرأس الملكي، المسمى نمس، كما صارت تثبت على تيجان الملوك رمزا للحماية



هذه الحلية المكونه من تسعة أصداف ذهبية تشكل الحزام وبه ثمانية فراغات كان يوضع بها مجموعة من الخرز فقدت الأن. من الواضح أن إمرأة نحيفة هى التى تستخدمه ويلبس عادة من الرأس وتدخل به الذراعين حتى يصل الى منطقة الأرداف، ماراً بالجزء السفلى من جزعها. وقد تستخدمه راقصة ليظهر أصواتاً عندما تتحرك هذه الأصداف. وقد وجد مع بعض الدمى المصنوعة من الخشب أو الخزف المزخرف وذلك فى مقابر الدولة الوسطى



جلد نمر يزخر بنجوم ذهبية، ملحق برأس نمر مصنوعة من الخشب ومغطاة بصفيحة من الذهب. ولم يزل هناك، في موضعه الطبيعي، جزء يمثل مخالب النمر. وكان بعض أصحاب الرتب الكهنوتية بمصر القديمة يرتدون عباءات من جلد النمر أثناء قيامهم بأداء واجبات مهامهم الرسمية، فيعرفون من أرديتهم بأنهم من رؤساء الكهنة. ولقد دفن توت عنخ آمون، باعتباره رئيس الكهنة لعبادة كل الأرباب، في عباءة من هذا النوع



عثر على هذا التمثال الصغير للملك أمنحوتب الثالث فى مقبرة الملك توت عنخ أمون، مما يرجح الظن فى أن يكون أمنحوتب الثالث هو جد الملك توت عنخ أمون. وهو يصور الملك جالسا القرفصاء، مرتديا التاج الأزرق ويمسك بصولجان الحكم والمذبة. ويزين رقبة التمثال قلادة ذهبية حقيقية بها حبيبات من الخرز الزجاجى. والتمثال الصغير معلق بحلقة فى سلسلة ذهبية لإستعماله كقلادة.



تميمة بشكل القلب؛ هي واحدة من إحدى عشرة تميمة من اللازورد بشكل قلب، متدرجة في الحجم، كانت على مومياء الملك بسوسنس الأول. وكانت بعض التمائم في سلاسل ذهبية طويلة معقودة، ولكن هذه التميمة ملضومة في سلك من الذهب؛ وتحمل الاسم الملكي. وكان القلب، بالنسبة لقدماء المصريين، أهم عضو في الجسم؛ ليس لأنه يضخ الدم إلى كل الأجزاء، وإنما لأنه - في اعتقادهم - هو مقعد الذكاء وأساس كل الأحاسيس ومخزن الذاكرة. 

وتعد التميمة حجاب استيعاب، فهي تمنح من يرتديها كافة خصائص هذا العضو؛ مثل الذكاء. وبينما كانت جميع الأعضاء الداخلية تنزع من الجسد في عملية التحنيط، فإن القلب وحده كان يترك في موضعه داخل تجويف الجسم؛ لكي يوزن بميزان العدل في الحياة الآخرة



كان هذا الحزام للأمير بتاح-شبسس موضوعاً بين لفائف المومياء. وهو يتكون من شريط رفيع من الذهب مثبت عليه خرز مكوناً أشكالاً هندسية ومثلثات. كما طعم الإبزيم المصنوع من صفائح ذهبية. وعلى كل جانب من الحزام نرى الأمير بتاح-شبسس جالساً وقد أمسك فى يده اليمنى عصا طويلة يعلوها طائران يمثلان حورس قابضان بمخالبهما على علامة الشن. كما يحمل الحزام ألقاب صاحبه الذى ربما كان ابناً ملكياً.


[/frame]



إن مـصــر ليـس وطنــاً نـعـيش فيه

بــل هــي وطـــــــن يـعــيش فــيــنا

إعداد

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



محتويات المتحف المصري
من الآثار الفرعونية 
جولة مصورة
( 6 )





[frame="2 80"]


تابـــــــــع 
اهم الآثار بداخل المتحف والتعريف بها 



خلف توت عنخ آمون سمنخ كارع، ويعتقد أنه كان ابنا لإخناتون. وقد اعتلى العرش وهو في العاشرة من عمره، بزواجه من عنخ إسن باأتون، إبنة وأرملة إخناتون. حكم في اخت أتون، أو تل العمارنة، لمدة ثلاثة أعوام، ثم نقل عرش مصر إلى طيبة مرة أخرى، تحت ضغط كهنة آمون. توفي وهو في سن التاسعة عشرة، ودفن في وادي الملوك، حيث عثر هوارد كارتر على مقبرته هناك، في عام ألف وتسعمائة واثنتي وعشرين، وتعتبر المقبرة الملكية الوحيدة التي اكتشفت شبة سليمة.



تعتبر عملية لف الأربطة هي آخر مراحل التحنيط، إذ يلف كل إصبع على حدة، ثم كل طرف من الأطراف، ثم الجسم كله آخر الأمر. على أن الدهانات الكثيرة مما أفرغ على مومياء توت عنخ آمون قد أدت إلى فساد شديد للأنسجة، إلا ما ستر به منها من الذهب، الوجه، وأصابع اليدين، والقدمين. وواقع الأمر أن أربطة الذهب قد غطت أصابع القدمين حيث وضع من بعد ذلك النعلان الذهبيان على القدمين، على حين كان الكاهن القارئ يتلو أدعية تمكن للملك وطئ عدوه أسفله



عثر على رأس الصقر الفخم هذا تحت أرض الغرفة الرئيسية من معبد الكوم الأحمر، هيراكونبوليس، ويقع شمال إدفو. وكان هذا الرأس من الذهب المطروق، مثبتا على تمثال من نحاس، للصقر حورس رب الشمس والراعي للملكية إذ يعلوه غطاء للرأس، محلى بالحية الملكية المقدسة، والريشتين. وطعمت كل من العينين بقطعة مستديرة مصقولة من الأوبسيديان الأسود، كثيرة الشبه بعيني الطائر الحقيقي. ولا شك أن هذا التمثال كان تمثالا شعائريا منصوبا في محرابه. بالإضافة إلى تماثيل ملكية وضعت تحت حمايته.



رأس فهد كانت تزين رداءا شبيها بجلد هذا الحيوان؛ باستخدام نجوم فضية بدلا من البقع. ويرجع هذا الإستخدام إلى المفهوم القديم للفهد كتمثيل رمزي للسماء. وكان جلد الفهد رداءا مميزا لكاهن "سم" الذي كان مكلفا بطقوس بعث الحياة إلى الجسد المحنط للفرعون؛ فيما يعرف بطقسة فتح الفم.



عندما عثر على هذا السوار الذهبى الخاص بالملكة اح-حتب بين شعر المومياء، كان هناك اعتقاد أنه تاج. إلا أنه نظراً لحجمه، فإنه من المؤكد أنه كان يلبس حول الساعد للحماية. وهو مطعم باللازورد والعقيق الأحمر ومزين بأشكال من الذهب المطعم لأنثى العقاب تحمل أسماء أحمس.



الصدرية هى عبارة عن درع صدري مزين برءوس الأرباب ، وهذا الدرع الصدري مزين برأس المعبودة "عنقت" مرتدية تاجها ذو الريش؛ وتظهر يداها أمام الصدرية. وصور الأفعى الملكي تحت قرص الشمس؛ خلف الكتف الشمالي للمعبودة أنوكيس. ونحت وجه عنقت، المعبودة التي توفر الماء البارد، على نحو متقن جدا؛ يبرز جمالها. ومن المرجح أن العينين والحاجبين كانت جميعا مطعمة بمواد مختلفة.



هذه الصدرية الرائعة تعد ثوبا ملكيا رسميا عرفناه على امتداد تاريخ مصر من المناظر المنقوشة. ويبدو هذا العنصر في الدولة الحديثة خاصة في التصاوير الدينية محلى بطرز من الريش تصحبه دائما النقبة القصيرة الحابكة. وقد زخرفت هذه القطعة بالريش في صفوف متعاقبة من الفيروز الأزرق واللازورد وأشرطة متعرجة من ذهب ومثلثات من زجاج أحمر. ويصور على المقدمة الملك بين يدي آمون رب الكرنك، وأتوم رب الخلق في أون هليوبوليس، والربة أيوساس ذات رأس النسرة بالتاج المزدوج، وهي تمد سعف السنين إلى الملك. وهناك دلاية كانت بمنزلة الثقل مؤلفة من جعران يكتنفه إثنان من ثعابين الكوبرا مثبتان في مؤخرة الحلية.



كان أن عثر وسط أربطة مومياء توت عنخ آمون، على مائة وثلاث وأربعين قطعة من حلي، تتألف من صدريات وقلائد وعقود، وخواتم للأصابع وأقراط للأذنين وأساور. وفي قلب القلادة تتألف الحلية الرئيسية من زورق الشمس وجعل وقردين، يتعبدان للشمس، من عقيق وهلال، ومن فوق ذلك علامة السماء الزرقاء، وأما السلسلة فتتألف من شبكة جميلة من رموز الحماية والحياة المديدة والسلطة، كما يصور المثقال الخلفي رمز حح رب الأبدية، وشن رمز البقاء، على شكل الرموز الرائعة التي صنعت منها هذه القلادة. ولا يقتصر الإعجاز في هذه التحفة على روعة الفن ودقة الصنعة فحسب، بل أيضا إلى ما استعمل فيها من أحجار شبه كريمة متعددة الألوان.



تعد هذه الصدرية أدق ما صنع من طرازها في مصر القديمة وأجمل ما عثر عليه فى مقبرة الملك. حيث العنصر الأساسي في زخرفتها جعران كبير من لازورد، يكتنفه ثعباني كوبرا.  الجعران تم وضعه فى مركب الشمس، وهو يدحرج قرص من العقيق يرمز لشروق الشمس ويحيط به علامات ترمز إلى الثبات والحياة المديدة والجمال. أما السلسلة فتتألق مع ثعابين الكوبرا والجعارين من فوق علامة حب أو الإحتفال.



[/frame]



إن مـصــر ليـس وطنــاً نـعـيش فيه

بــل هــي وطـــــــن يـعــيش فــيــنا

إعداد

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



محتويات المتحف المصري
من الآثار الفرعونية 
جولة مصورة
( 7 )





[frame="2 80"]


الجولة الأخيرة 
لاهم الآثار بداخل المتحف والتعريف بها 



يمثل هذا التمثال الجرانيتي الرمادي، الملك رمسيس الثاني كطفل راكعا في حماية المعبود حورون، ذلك الذي عرف بحور إم أخت، أي الصقر حور في الأفق. وقد نحت وجه الطائر من الحجر الجيري، بعد دماره في العصور القديمة، والتمثال يعتبر تجسيدا لاسم الملك في اللغة المصرية القديمة، رع مس سو، إذ يمثل الصقر رب الشمس، رع. وتقرأ صورة الطفل مس، على حين يقرأ النبات الذي يقبضه الملك كالصولجان سو، ومن ثم يجسد التمثال إسم الملك برمته.



قطعة من روائع الفن المصري القديم الأنيق، تصور حورمحي راكعا ممسكا بلاطة يعلوها رأس كبش. وتحمل البلاطة في واجهتها نقشا يصور صلاصل حتحور، وعلى جانبيها نقوش بنص هيروغليفي. وصور حورمحي مرتديا ثوبا منتفخا واسع الأكمام، ويضع فوق رأسه باروكة جميلة تغطي قمة أذنيه؛ كما حفر شكل المعبود أوزيريس على صدر التمثال.



رننوتت هى ربة الأرض الخصبة والغلال. ونجدها فى هذا التمثال جالسة بجسم آدمى ورأس كوبرا واضعة يديها على ركبتيها. وقد طلى جسدها باللون الأصفر وشعرها المستعار بالأزرق. وترتدى رننوتت قلادة ورداءاً أحمراً مزداناً فى جزئه الأسفل بخط مزدوج. بالإضافة إلى ذلك، هناك إثنتان من الكوبرا منحونتان على جانبى المقعد، كما أن هناك كتابات هيروغليفية منقوشة على جوانب القاعدة.



يمثل التمثال المعبود ذا رأس الصقر الذى ارتبط ببوتو، العاصمة القديمة لدلتا النيل قبل توحيد مصر العليا مع مصر السفلى. ويعرف هذا المعبود أيضاً بروح بوتو. وقد اقترن روح بوتو بأرواح نخن برأس ابن آوى والتى كانت تمثل أرواح الملوك السابقين لمصر العليا، وكانا يمثلان معاً حماة الملوك، كما كانوا يرتبطون باحتفالات التتويج. ويظهر المعبود فى شكله التقليدى، راكعاً على ركبة واحدة، يرفع ذراع واحد فى حين أن الوضع غير التقليدى كان جزءاً من رقصة الذراع الآخر يمر أمام صدره. ويبدو أن هذا طقسية. ولقد صب الذراع الأيسر منفرداً لكى يعطى هذا الوضع



تمثال صغير يصور إخناتون وهو يقدم القرابين، اكتشف بمنزل في المنطقة السكنية لتل العمارنة وكانت التماثيل الصغيرة تخدم كتجسيد مجازي ورمزي للفرعون؛ للمساعدة في الطقوس السحرية أثناء الاحتفال بالشعائر الدينية المرتبطة بآتون. ويعتبر الوضع الجامد للملك في التمثال، بضم الساقين، غير عادي؛ ويمكن تفسيره فقط بجدية وجلال الموقف عند تقديم القرابين إلى آتون. وصور جسم الملك في التمثال بواقعية تبين البطن المنتفخة، ونظرة جادة على وجهه. والملك يرتدي التاج الأزرق الذي هو تاج المناسبات الرسمية ويرتبط باحتفال التتويج.


[/frame]



إن مـصــر ليـس وطنــاً نـعـيش فيه

بــل هــي وطـــــــن يـعــيش فــيــنا

إعداد

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## قلب مصر

ما شاء الله الموضوع جميل جدا أخي الكريم أيمن خطاب  :f: 
المتحف المصري من أجمل الأماكن التي تحوي آثارا ذات قيمة وابهار وفن 
تدل على رقي الفن المصري القديم وعلى مدى الروعة والإبهار التي اتسمت بهم الحضارة الفرعونية القديمة
أشكرك على هذا العرض الراقي لحجرات المتحف المصري وعلى صور الكنوز الرائعة
تحياتي وتقديري
 :f2:

----------


## nariman

*رحلة جميلة يا أيمن ومجهود كبير*
*فكرتنى بأول وآخر مره رحت فيها المتحف ..كان عمرى سبع سنين..
 وأدينى رحت اتانى أهو وأنا عندى 23 وشويه* 

*تسلم ايدك بجد*
 :f2:

----------


## سوما

أستاذ\ أيمن..
بجد الرحلة جميلة جدااااااا... والمعلومات جميلة  :y: 
تعرف حسيت أنه أستمعت أوى بالرحلة وحسيت أنى روحت بجد المتحف مع أنى مش زرته مع الأسف وكان المفروض أروحه مع صحاباتى من اسبوع كده بس أجلنا الخروجة لظروف أنشغالنا.. وفكرنا نروح تانى بعد اسبوعين كده دلوقتى بقى بفكر أعتذر  ::  ومش أروح معاهم عشان أعتبرت روحت مع البطة المرتاحة  ::  بس أكيد لازم أروح قريب أن شاء الله عشان أشوف الصور دى على الحقيقة.. :2: 
مجهودك واضح يا أيمن.. يسلم مجهودك وأيدك.. وفى أنتظار باقى رحلاتك  أن شاء الله  :: 
وتسلم البطة المرتاحة اللى مريحنا كلنا ::  ومستنين باقى الرحلات .. طمع بقى  ::

----------


## أم أحمد

*الاخ الفاضل ايمن*
*اشكرك علي الرحلة الممتعة داخل المتحف المصري*
*اتذكر اخر زيارة له كانت من فترة طويلة اوي*
*شعرت اني اتنقل بين حجراته المختلفة*
*واشاهد هذه الاثار الرائعة*
*لك خالص التقدير*

----------


## noogy

تسلم ايدك يا ايمن عالموضوع الجامد ده

بجد حلو اوى وباين انك بذلت فيه مجهود كبير اوى

وكويس لقينا رحلات نطلعها انا بقالى فترة ماطلعتش رحلة هنستنى منك رحلة كل اسبوع ( مجانية طبعا ) هههههههههه

تسلم ايدك

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> ما شاء الله الموضوع جميل جدا أخي الكريم أيمن خطاب 
> المتحف المصري من أجمل الأماكن التي تحوي آثارا ذات قيمة وابهار وفن 
> تدل على رقي الفن المصري القديم وعلى مدى الروعة والإبهار التي اتسمت بهم الحضارة الفرعونية القديمة
> أشكرك على هذا العرض الراقي لحجرات المتحف المصري وعلى صور الكنوز الرائعة
> تحياتي وتقديري









أهلا بكِ يا قلب مصر 
على متن رحلات البطه المتميزه
البطه المرتاحـه للنقل والسياحــه 



الموضوع لو كان جميل فلوجودك فيه

وإنا والبطه المرتاحه تعبنا أوي عليه

أصـل رحلاتنا حلوه جدا ومن غير ليه 

ومعانا كمان مصور فنان ربنا يحـميه 




واستنينا الرحله اللي جايه هنروح الأهرام

يعني هنحكي تاريـخ الملك خوفــو الهمام

ومعاه خفـــرع ومنقرع وأبو الهول يا سلام

ومتنسيش تجيبي يوسف واوعي تخليه ينام

دي رحله حلـوه وفيها هنركب جمل كمان

 
مع تحياتي 

بدون ألقاب    أيمن خطاب

----------


## M!sS Roro

رحــــــله جميــله جدا جدا انا ندهت على بابا وخليته يتفرج معايا وقعدنا نفتكر وقوله فاكره دخلنا هنا ...... انا افتكرت احاجات كنت نسياااااااها خالص لاني سافرت لمصر  وزرت المتحلف ده .. ورحت الاقصر كمان

مــوضوع رائع .. وكلمه رائع شويه عليه ,, 

شكــرا جزيلا يا اخ ايمن .. وبانتظار رحلات جديده على البطه المرتاحه ..هههههههههههه الاسم غريب

----------


## Red Devil

موضوع فى غايه الروعه
ومن رجل اكثر من رائع 
تسلم يا فندم على المووع الجامد دا
واللى  محتواه جميل جدا جدا جدا

----------


## عاشقة النسيم

ماشاء الله 
موضوع مكتمل في كل شئ
شرح وصور
كانى دخلت المتحف ورأيت كل مابة من اثار

استاذ ايمن تسلم ايدك

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*شكرا عزيزى أيمن خطاب على جهدك الكبير فى هذا الموضوع ولكن للأسف لم ألاحظ أى تغيير أو أى تحديث منذ زيارتى الأخيرة لهذا المتحف القديم فى الستينيات من القرن الماضى* 

*وما أكثرالدولايب فى الصور المأخوذة!*

*كم أتمنى أن أشاهد المتحف الجديد (المزمع إنشاؤه متى لا أعرف!) بحيث يكون تنظيمه الداخلى وعرض الآثار فيه يكون على أعلى مستويات الأمن والأمان والإضاءة الفنية غير المباشرة بدون تلك الدواليب الخشبية التى عفا عليها الزمن...فمتحف ميدان التحرير لا يرقى أبدا أن يكون متحفا لآثار أجدادنا (الله أعلم) القدماء بحالته هذه غير المتطورة أصبح مخزنا للآثار وليس متحفا على الإطلاق* 

*أين متحفنا هذا من متحف اللوفر فى فرنسا على سبيل المثال لا الحصر*
*ولا المتحف البريطانى*

*The British Museum is free to all*

*المتحف البريطانى من الداخل*

الدخول مجانا  

 
القاعة العلوية  


حجرة19:
وهى عباره عن برديات قديمه  


حجرة 20:
وبها كرسى ملكى من الذهب والاحجار الكريمه 
و بعض الاشياء الملكيه الاخرى  


حجرة21:
وكما هو واضح فهبها تابوت لامرأه وداخله الجسم المحنط ايضا  


حجرة22: 
عباره عن نماذج لمراكب التى كانو يستخدمونها 
و بها ايضا الاشخاص الذين يبحرون بها ... 


حجرة23: 
وبها فاترينات تحوى مرايا للتزيين و عصا
وغير ذلك من الاشياء التى كانو يستخدمونها يومبا  


حجرة24: 
وبها ايضا كرسى ملكى وبعض التماثيل الصغيره  


حجرة 25: 
وتحتوى كما نرى مجموعة من التوابيت.. 


حجرة 26: 
وبها بعض الاشياء البسيطه التى كان يستخدمها القدماء 
للاكل والشرب وبعض المأكولات والحبوب من ايامهم  


حجرة 27: 
وبها تابوت ملكى من الذهب الخالص 
و عجله حربيه ذهبيه على يمين الصوره .. 


حجرة 28 


حجرة 29: 
ويظهر بها تمثالين من الحجر الاسود المزود بالهب الخالص .. 
وهما حارسان كما يبدو وامامهما فاترينه بها بعض التماثيل
والمقتنيات الملكيه الذهبيه  


حجرة 30: 
ايضا مجموعه توابيت لملكات وملوك وامراء واميرات  


حجرة31 
وبها يظهر بعض القارورات التى لها رأس على شكل راس الذئب 
ويقال انها كانت تستخدم لوضع احشاء الملك او المتوفى 
المحنط بها اثناء عمليه التحنيط .. 


حجرة 32: 
وبها بعض الطواجن والصحون التى كانو يأكلون بها ... 


حجرة 33: 
مجموعة من فانرينات تحوى احجار كريمة .. 

وباقى الحجرات في الدور العلوي 
تحتوى ايضا مجموعات من توابيت وتمائيل واحجار منوعة..

----------


## مصراويةجدا

ما شاء الله مجهود أكثر من رائع
جزاك الله خيراً وألف مبروك علي شركة البطة المرتاحة عقبال ما تفتح كده الوزة والفرخة المرتاحة ويمكن ربنا يكرمك ويبقي عندك جنينة الحيوانات المرتاحة هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههه

----------


## زهرة الياسمينا

ماشاء الله ..... موضوع اكتر من رائع ...
ورحلة جميله جدا ولطيفه .. :f2: 
سلمت يمناك اخى الفاااضل ... :f2: 
انا عمرى ما زورت القاهرة ... وللعلم اخواتى زاروها كتير وكل ما ذكرته
ذهبوا اليه وشاهدوه ..
لكن بالنسبة لى من خلال موضوعك عن جد شوقتنى انى اطلع رحله معاهم وازور معالمهااااااا واثارها  الجميله ...
احييك من كل قلبى لمجهودك الرائع ولتنسيق الموضوع بطريقه جميله جداااا .
موضوع مميز .... بارك الله فيك استاذ ايمن..
 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## وريث تحوتمس 3

حقا من عرف ماضيه قيم حاضره ورأى مستقبله

بارك الله فيك أخى 
ليتنى حجزت معك تذكرة  منذ البداية لكنت قمت بدور المرشد السياحى معكم فى جولتكم فى متحف الأجداد
عموما لا تنسونا فى بقية الرحلات ووعد سأقدم لكم بعض المعلومات المميزة عن أجدادنا لعلها تفيد 

أشكر لك أخى الكريم إحترامك للماضى 
وأتمنى لو يزور كل منا  هذا المتحف ويدرس بينه وبين نفسه الفارق بيننا وبين ماضينا
وليخبرنا فيما بعد بوجهة نظرة عن ذلك

أتمنى لك أخى الكريم أيمن خطاب بدوام الرفعة والأخلاق الكريمة

----------


## عـزالديـن

*مجهود جميل وموضوع رائع ومتكامل يا أستاذ أيمن 

شـكراً على الصور والمعلومات و جمال العرض والتنسيق .

*

----------


## atefhelal

*مجهود رائع ومميز ومستنير يستحق الإحترام والمتابعة*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> *رحلة جميلة يا أيمن ومجهود كبير*
> *فكرتنى بأول وآخر مره رحت فيها المتحف ..كان عمرى سبع سنين..
>  وأدينى رحت اتانى أهو وأنا عندى 23 وشويه* 
> 
> *تسلم ايدك بجد*



*



الأخت الفاضلة .. ناريمان 



[frame="2 80"]


ياااااااااااااااه .. معقول من وانتي عندك 7 سنين مروحتيش

طيب كويس والله انك حجزتي معانا في الرحله بتاعة المتحف 

واتفرجتي على القاعات كلها وأغلب وأهم الآثار اللي جواها

ولو اننا مقدرناش نوفي المتحف حقه .. بـــس أهي محاوله 

وإن شاء الله تكوني معانا في الرحله اللي جايه للأهرامــات

مع رحلات .. البطه المرتاحه للنقل والسياحه 

[/frame]
إنتظرونا الجمعة من كل إسبوع

ورحلة جديدة وممتعة جــــداً مع 

البطه المرتاحه للنقل والسياحه 



مع تحياتي 

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> أستاذ\ أيمن..
> بجد الرحلة جميلة جدااااااا... والمعلومات جميلة 
> تعرف حسيت أنه أستمعت أوى بالرحلة وحسيت أنى روحت بجد المتحف مع أنى مش زرته مع الأسف وكان المفروض أروحه مع صحاباتى من اسبوع كده بس أجلنا الخروجة لظروف أنشغالنا.. وفكرنا نروح تانى بعد اسبوعين كده دلوقتى بقى بفكر أعتذر  ومش أروح معاهم عشان أعتبرت روحت مع البطة المرتاحة  بس أكيد لازم أروح قريب أن شاء الله عشان أشوف الصور دى على الحقيقة..
> مجهودك واضح يا أيمن.. يسلم مجهودك وأيدك.. وفى أنتظار باقى رحلاتك  أن شاء الله 
> وتسلم البطة المرتاحة اللى مريحنا كلنا ومستنين باقى الرحلات .. طمع بقى



*



الأخت الفاضلة .. سوما 



[frame="2 80"]


معقول مروحتيش المتحف المصري ولا مره في حياتك قبل كده !!! 

وكمان ساكنه في القاهرة   يعني خطوتين بس وتوصلي التحرير 

المتحف ده أنا روحته كتير أيام المدرسه والجامعه وكمان في الشغل

وعموماً البطه المرتاحه بترحب بيكي في أي وقت وفي كل الرحلات

وابقي هاتي اصحابك كمان معاكي هنا ومش تبقي تنسي عمولتي 

وان شاء الله يستمتعوا معانا بالرحلات كلها وبالذات رحلة الاهرامات

مع رحلات .. البطه المرتاحه للنقل والسياحه 

[/frame]
إنتظرونا الجمعة من كل إسبوع

ورحلة جديدة وممتعة جــــداً مع 

البطه المرتاحه للنقل والسياحه 



مع تحياتي 

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> *الاخ الفاضل ايمن*
> *اشكرك علي الرحلة الممتعة داخل المتحف المصري*
> *اتذكر اخر زيارة له كانت من فترة طويلة اوي*
> *شعرت اني اتنقل بين حجراته المختلفة*
> *واشاهد هذه الاثار الرائعة*
> *لك خالص التقدير*


*



الأخت الفاضلة ..  أم أحمد 



[frame="2 80"]


وهو ده اللي بندور عليه رؤية متكامله للمكان بالصورة والمعلومه 

وفي الحقيقه الموضوع كله عباره عن مقتطفات مقتبسه للفائدة ،، 

علشان اللي مش راح قبل كده او حتى راح من زمان يشوفه تاني

والحمد لله ان الرحله عجبت حضرتك .. ونورتينا ومنتظرينك مع

رحلات .. البطه المرتاحه للنقل والسياحه

[/frame]
إنتظرونا الجمعة من كل إسبوع

ورحلة جديدة وممتعة جــــداً مع 

البطه المرتاحه للنقل والسياحه 



مع تحياتي 

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> تسلم ايدك يا ايمن عالموضوع الجامد ده
> 
> بجد حلو اوى وباين انك بذلت فيه مجهود كبير اوى
> 
> وكويس لقينا رحلات نطلعها انا بقالى فترة ماطلعتش رحلة هنستنى منك رحلة كل اسبوع ( مجانية طبعا ) هههههههههه
> 
> تسلم ايدك


*



غاليتي .. نوجي 



[frame="2 80"]


ولا يهمك .. احنا دايما في الخدمه وتعالي معانا في كل الرحلات 

البطه المرتاحه هنا علشان تريحكم وتطلعكم كمان رحلات مجانيه

ومفيش أحسن من اللمه الحلوه في رحله جميله مع الأصـــحاب

ويارب تكوني استمتعتي معانا برحلتنا النهارده للمتحف المصري

ولازم تطلعي معانا الرحلة اللي جايه .. هنروح أهرامات الجيزة 

مع رحلات .. البطه المرتاحه للنقل والسياحه

[/frame]
إنتظرونا الجمعة من كل إسبوع

ورحلة جديدة وممتعة جــــداً مع 

البطه المرتاحه للنقل والسياحه 



مع تحياتي 

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> رحــــــله جميــله جدا جدا انا ندهت على بابا وخليته يتفرج معايا وقعدنا نفتكر وقوله فاكره دخلنا هنا ...... انا افتكرت احاجات كنت نسياااااااها خالص لاني سافرت لمصر  وزرت المتحلف ده .. ورحت الاقصر كمان
> 
> مــوضوع رائع .. وكلمه رائع شويه عليه ,, 
> 
> شكــرا جزيلا يا اخ ايمن .. وبانتظار رحلات جديده على البطه المرتاحه ..هههههههههههه الاسم غريب


*



الأخت الفاضلة .. رورو



[frame="2 80"]


يا أهلا بيكي وبوالدك الفاضل منورين الرحله والبطه المرتاحه 

وكويس انك زرتي المتحف المصـــري في رحله سياحيه خاصه  

بس معانا هتشوفي المتحف وكمان الأقصر بشكل تاني جديد جدا

لاننا بنقدم معلومات مفيدة وكمان صور لكل المزارات السياحيه 

وموضوع الاسم ده بس علشان الدعايه للشركة الجديدة 

شركة .. البطه المرتاحه للنقل والسياحه

[/frame]
إنتظرونا الجمعة من كل إسبوع

ورحلة جديدة وممتعة جــــداً مع 

البطه المرتاحه للنقل والسياحه 



مع تحياتي 

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> موضوع فى غايه الروعه
> ومن رجل اكثر من رائع 
> تسلم يا فندم على الموضوع الجامد دا
> واللى  محتواه جميل جدا جدا جدا


*



الأخ الفاضل  .. Red Devil



[frame="2 80"]


منور الرحله والله بمشاركتك الجميله دي .. ومنور البطه المرتاحه 

وشد حيلك كده واحجز معانا في كل رحلاتنا اللي جايه ان شاء الله

ومتقلقش .. هنعمل لك خصم خاص جداً .. والأطفال مجانا .. مع

رحلات .. البطه المرتاحه للنقل والسياحه

[/frame]
إنتظرونا الجمعة من كل إسبوع

ورحلة جديدة وممتعة جــــداً مع 

البطه المرتاحه للنقل والسياحه 



مع تحياتي 

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> ماشاء الله 
> موضوع مكتمل في كل شئ
> شرح وصور
> كانى دخلت المتحف ورأيت كل مابة من اثار
> 
> استاذ ايمن تسلم ايدك


*



الأخت الفاضلة .. عاشقة النسيم 



[frame="2 80"]


نورتينا بمشاركتك الكريمه ، وأهلا بيكي معانا في كل رحلاتنا

والحمد لله ان الموضوع والرحله نالت اعجابك واستحسانك  

وإن شاء الله رحلاتنا كلها تكون عند حسن ظن الجميع ، مع

رحلات .. البطه المرتاحه للنقل والسياحه

[/frame]
إنتظرونا الجمعة من كل إسبوع

ورحلة جديدة وممتعة جــــداً مع 

البطه المرتاحه للنقل والسياحه 



مع تحياتي 

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> *شكرا عزيزى أيمن خطاب على جهدك الكبير فى هذا الموضوع ولكن للأسف لم ألاحظ أى تغيير أو أى تحديث منذ زيارتى الأخيرة لهذا المتحف القديم فى الستينيات من القرن الماضى* 
> 
> *وما أكثرالدولايب فى الصور المأخوذة!*
> 
> *كم أتمنى أن أشاهد المتحف الجديد (المزمع إنشاؤه متى لا أعرف!) بحيث يكون تنظيمه الداخلى وعرض الآثار فيه يكون على أعلى مستويات الأمن والأمان والإضاءة الفنية غير المباشرة بدون تلك الدواليب الخشبية التى عفا عليها الزمن...فمتحف ميدان التحرير لا يرقى أبدا أن يكون متحفا لآثار أجدادنا (الله أعلم) القدماء بحالته هذه غير المتطورة أصبح مخزنا للآثار وليس متحفا على الإطلاق* 
> 
> *أين متحفنا هذا من متحف اللوفر فى فرنسا على سبيل المثال لا الحصر*
> *ولا المتحف البريطانى*
> 
> ...


*



الأخ الفاضل .. د. جمال الشربيني 



[frame="2 80"]


في البداية..  دعني اشكرك من ربوع قلبي على تواجدك ومشاركتك الكريمه 

وكذلك على المعلومات المفيده على أغلب صور القاعات بالمتحف المصري

وأتفق مع رأيك حول أهمية التجــديد والتطوير في عرض الآثار الفرعونية 

فأنا مثلك ومنذ نعومة أظفاري لم اشاهد أي تغيير يذكر في المتحف المصري  

سوى بعض الدهانات الخارجيه وبعض الديكورات والحدائق المحيطه فقط

وكما سمعنا من الهيئة العامة للآثار والمتــاحف بقرب الانتهاء من المتحف 

الجديد والذي يبعد عن الأهرامات بقليل وها نحن في انتظار الافتتاح قريباً 

والذي يتميز بالديكورات والإضاءة وجميع وسائل العرض المتميزة الحديثه 

ولازلنا في انتظار مشاركتكم الكريمة في الرحلة القادمة للأهرامات .. مع

رحلات .. البطه المرتاحه للنقل والسياحة

[/frame]
إنتظرونا الجمعة من كل إسبوع

ورحلة جديدة وممتعة جــــداً مع 

البطه المرتاحه للنقل والسياحه 



مع تحياتي 

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> ما شاء الله مجهود أكثر من رائع
> جزاك الله خيراً وألف مبروك علي شركة البطة المرتاحة عقبال ما تفتح كده الوزة والفرخة المرتاحة ويمكن ربنا يكرمك ويبقي عندك جنينة الحيوانات المرتاحة هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههه


*



الأخت الفاضلة ..  مصراوية جدا



[frame="2 80"]


الله يبارك فيكي أهو لسه بنقول يا هادي ومعانا اول بطه يعني

ان شاء الله الشركة تكبر ونعمل  شركات كتيرة جدا 

البـــــــــط المرتاح .. للحفلات والأفراح  

الكتاكيت المرتاحين .. للسكر والتموين

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


شدي حيلك انتي بس واحجزي عندنا وهاتي كل العيله والجيران 

علشان شركة البطه دي تنجح ونفتح الفروع المرتاحه الجــديدة 

ومش تنسي الرحله بتاعة يوم الجمعه اللي جاية إن شاء الله مع

رحلات .. البطه المرتاحه للنقل والسياحه

[/frame]
إنتظرونا الجمعة من كل إسبوع

ورحلة جديدة وممتعة جــــداً مع 

البطه المرتاحه للنقل والسياحه 



مع تحياتي 

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> ماشاء الله ..... موضوع اكتر من رائع ...
> ورحلة جميله جدا ولطيفه ..
> سلمت يمناك اخى الفاااضل ...
> انا عمرى ما زورت القاهرة ... وللعلم اخواتى زاروها كتير وكل ما ذكرته
> ذهبوا اليه وشاهدوه ..
> لكن بالنسبة لى من خلال موضوعك عن جد شوقتنى انى اطلع رحله معاهم وازور معالمهااااااا واثارها  الجميله ...
> احييك من كل قلبى لمجهودك الرائع ولتنسيق الموضوع بطريقه جميله جداااا .
> موضوع مميز .... بارك الله فيك استاذ ايمن..


*



الأخت الفاضلة ..  زهرة الياسمينا 



[frame="2 80"]


خسارة انك لسه لغاية دلوقتي مجيتيش مـصــــــــر ولا مره 

مصر بلد جميله جداً وممتعه ...، وأهلها ناس طيبين أوي 

إن شاء الله نشوفك في مصر قريب انتي والعائله الكريمه

عموماً لغاية ما تقرري أنك تشرفينا , تابعي معانا رحلاتنا

وإن شاء الله تشوفي مصر وكل المناطق الجميله فيها مع

رحلات .. البطه المرتاحه للنقل والسياحه

[/frame]
إنتظرونا الجمعة من كل إسبوع

ورحلة جديدة وممتعة جــــداً مع 

البطه المرتاحه للنقل والسياحه 



مع تحياتي 

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> حقا من عرف ماضيه قيم حاضره ورأى مستقبله
> 
> بارك الله فيك أخى 
> ليتنى حجزت معك تذكرة  منذ البداية لكنت قمت بدور المرشد السياحى معكم فى جولتكم فى متحف الأجداد
> عموما لا تنسونا فى بقية الرحلات ووعد سأقدم لكم بعض المعلومات المميزة عن أجدادنا لعلها تفيد 
> 
> أشكر لك أخى الكريم إحترامك للماضى 
> وأتمنى لو يزور كل منا  هذا المتحف ويدرس بينه وبين نفسه الفارق بيننا وبين ماضينا
> وليخبرنا فيما بعد بوجهة نظرة عن ذلك
> ...


*



الأخ الفاضل .. وريث تحوتمس3 



[frame="2 80"]


يقولون أن من ليس له ماضي ليس له حاضر .. وكل شعب من شعوب الارض

 له ماض وتاريخ وحضاره .. وقـد تختلف هذه الحضارات ولكنها تبقى لاهلها

واصحابها وللاجيال القادمه سر الوجود والحــياة .. وموضع فخر واعتــــزاز

ولم تكن حضارتنا الفرعونية و قدماء المصريين فلتة حضارية في عمر الزمن

لأن حضارتهم كانت منفردة بسماتها الحضارية وإنجازاتها الضخمة وأصالتها

وهذا ما أضفي عليها الأصالة بين كل الحضارات  ، مما جعلها أم الحضارات 

وهو ما دفعني للخوض في جولة مصورة للآثار الفرعونيه بالمتحف المصري

وإن كانت الجولة تفتقد إلى مرشد سياحي .. ولكني سأتدارك ذلك إن شاء الله 

وهذه دعوة لكــم كي تكون المرشد السياحي لنا في الرحلة القادمة للأهرامات 

مع رحلات البطه المرتاحه للنقل والسياحة 

[/frame]
إنتظرونا الجمعة من كل إسبوع

ورحلة جديدة وممتعة جــــداً مع 

البطه المرتاحه للنقل والسياحه 



مع تحياتي 

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> *مجهود جميل وموضوع رائع ومتكامل يا أستاذ أيمن 
> 
> شـكراً على الصور والمعلومات و جمال العرض والتنسيق .
> 
> *



*



الأخ الفاضل .. عز الدين  



[frame="2 80"]


 أهلا بك أخي الفاضل على متن رحلاتنا السياحيه الفاخرة

ونتمنى أن نكوــــن عند حسن ظنكم بنا دائماً إن شاء الله

وموعدنا الجمعه القادمة بمشيئة الرحمن ورحلة جديدة 

مع رحلات البطة المرتاحه للنقل والسياحه

[/frame]
إنتظرونا الجمعة من كل إسبوع

ورحلة جديدة وممتعة جــــداً مع 

البطه المرتاحه للنقل والسياحه 



مع تحياتي 

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> *مجهود رائع ومميز ومستنير يستحق الإحترام والمتابعة*


*



الأخ الفاضل .. أ. عاطف هلال 



[frame="2 80"]


 كل الشكر والتقدير لشخصكم الكريم وتفضلكم بالزيارة الميمونه 

ونرحب بكم معنا دائماً ورحلاتنا السياحيه في مصرنا المحروسة

ونأمل أن نرى متابعتكم الكريمة لباقي الرحلات القادمه  .. مع 

رحلات البطه المرتاحه .. للنقل والسياحه

[/frame]
إنتظرونا الجمعة من كل إسبوع

ورحلة جديدة وممتعة جــــداً مع 

البطه المرتاحه للنقل والسياحه 



مع تحياتي 

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## loly_h

*الســـــــلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتــــه ...

أخـــــى الكــــريم ... أيمن خطـــــاب

شكرا بحجم مجهودك  الرائــــــــــع

سَلِمت وسَلمت يمينـــــك ...



وإن شاء الله مشتــــــركة مع بطــــة

ورحلاتهـــــــــــا المميــــــــــــزة .

*

----------


## زهره

تسلم ايمن علي المعلومات الجميله والدقيقه اوي 
بجد مجهود رائع من حضرتك 
بس هما منعين الصور في المتحف ازي حضرتك جبت الصور دي كلها 
انا زت المتحف  قريب جدا ومن صورك حسيت نفسي في المتحف لسه 
انا رغم انهم مانعين الصور بس انا من وراهم خطفت كده صور جعبتني

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

[frame="2 70"]

أخي العزيز .. أيمن خطاب
بجد بجد .. تسلم إيديك 

مجهود فوق الممتاز .. وتسلسلى شيق في تنظيم الرحلة الجميلة دي

برغم زياراتي للمتحف المصري أكثر من مرة ، إلا أنني رأيت معك
أشياء لم أرها قط - خاصة بجولة الطابق الثاني -
دة بالاضافة الي المعلومات القيمة التى قمت بسردها عن معظم محتويات
القاعات .. ولا أجدع مرشد سياحي :;): 
لاء كدة نكلم أخونا معتز ( ابن طيبه ) تشتغل معاه  :1: 


استمتعت جداً برحلتك الشيقة والمفيدة .. وننتظر المزيد من
 رحلاتك المكوكية ..
مع بطتك الشقية ..





خالص وأرق تحياتي،،، :f2: [/frame]

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> *الســـــــلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتــــه ...
> 
> أخـــــى الكــــريم ... أيمن خطـــــاب
> 
> شكرا بحجم مجهودك  الرائــــــــــع
> 
> سَلِمت وسَلمت يمينـــــك ...
> 
> 
> ...



*



الأخت الفاضلة .. لولي



[frame="2 80"]


 والبطه المرتاحه فرحانه ومبسوطه انك معانا في الرحله 

علشان هي طلبت مني أكلمك تعملي لها تصميم على ذوقك

  ده بعد إذنك يعني 

ايوه تصميم حلو نستخدمه في رحلاتنا الجايه إن شاء الله

وبتقولك كمان متغيبيش عننا في الرحلة وتعالي بـــــدري 

ومنتظرينك في الرحلة اللي جاية إن شاء الله .. مع 

رحلات البطه المرتاحه .. للنقل والسياحه

[/frame]
إنتظرونا الجمعة من كل إسبوع

ورحلة جديدة وممتعة جــــداً مع 

البطه المرتاحه للنقل والسياحه 



مع تحياتي 

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> تسلم ايمن علي المعلومات الجميله والدقيقه اوي 
> 
> بجد مجهود رائع من حضرتك 
> 
> بس هما مانعين الصور في المتحف ازي حضرتك جبت الصور دي كلها 
> انا زرت المتحف  قريب جدا ومن صورك حسيت نفسي في المتحف لسه 
> انا رغم انهم مانعين الصور بس انا من وراهم خطفت كده صور عجبتني



*



الأخت الفاضلة ..  زهرة 



[frame="2 80"]


 أهلا بيكي ومنورانا بمشاركتك في رحلتنا الجميله للمتحف المصري

بس غريبه انهم منعو التصوير .. انا اخر مره رحت كان مسموح 

والكلام ده كان سنة 2004 م تقريبا قبل ما اسافر و استقر خارج مصر 

عموما لا تقلقي .. البطه المرتاحه عندها واسطه في اي مكان هنروحه

يعني هتعرفي تصوري وتاخدي احلى اللقطات لاجمل الذكريات مع 

البطه المرتاحه للنقل والسياحه 

[/frame]
إنتظرونا الجمعة من كل إسبوع

ورحلة جديدة وممتعة جــــداً مع 

البطه المرتاحه للنقل والسياحه 



مع تحياتي 

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> [frame="2 70"]
> 
> أخي العزيز .. أيمن خطاب
> بجد بجد .. تسلم إيديك 
> 
> مجهود فوق الممتاز .. وتسلسلى شيق في تنظيم الرحلة الجميلة دي
> 
> برغم زياراتي للمتحف المصري أكثر من مرة ، إلا أنني رأيت معك
> أشياء لم أرها قط - خاصة بجولة الطابق الثاني -
> ...



*



الأخ الفاضل .. شاعر الرومانسية  



[frame="2 80"]


البطه المرتاحه اول ما شافت مشاركتك دي فرحت جدا جدا جدا يعني

لا تتخيل قد ايه احنا مبسوطين ان حضرتك معانا هنا في رحلاتنا 

والله منورنا يا استاذ حسن .. وياريت بقى تجيب الاولاد معاك 

وبشكر حضرتك على كلامك الجميل ومجاملتك الرقيقه دي لرحلة المتحف

وعلى فكرة انا كنت بشتغل في السياحة قبل ما اسافر واتغرب على طول

قعدت في المجال ده حوالي 4 سنين وكنت مرافق للمجموعات السياحيه

وبصراحه انا نفسي شوفت مصر بشكل تاني بعد ما اشتغلت في السياحه

علشان كان معايا على طول مرشدات متخصصات بيشرحوا تاريخنا كله

وبالتالي كنت بشوف الآثار والمتاحف والمزارات وكأني أول مره بشوفها

وأنا هنا حاولت اني اشرح الموضوع بشكل مبسط .. وكمان دمه خفيف

وتسلم ايدك على فكرة اني اشتغل مع الاستاذ معتز فطين ( ابن طيبة ) 

وياريت بقى تقولي هستلم الشغل امتى .. واجيب معايا البطه المرتاحه ؟

    تدبيسه علني أهي 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

منورنا والله يا استاذ حسن .. ومنتظرينك دايما مع 

البطه المرتاحه للنقل والسياحه  

[/frame]
إنتظرونا الجمعة من كل إسبوع

ورحلة جديدة وممتعة جــــداً مع 

البطه المرتاحه للنقل والسياحه 



مع تحياتي 

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## محمد غباشى

بجد شكرا على المجهود انا استمتعت كتير بالصور والشرح تسلم بجد بااااااااااااااااااااشا

----------


## جوليا

اولا *شكرا على مجهودك الرائــــــــــع*

*ثانيا شكرا على رحلتك الممتعة*

*والمعلومات القيمة*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> بجد شكرا على المجهود انا استمتعت كتير بالصور والشرح تسلم بجد بااااااااااااااااااااشا


*



الأخ الفاضل .. محمد غباشي 



[frame="2 80"]


منورنا يا محمد ولو انك جيت متأخر والرحله خلاص على وشك تنتهي النهارده 

ابقى تعالى بدري بقى المره اللي جايه .. بكره ان شاء الله هنروح الاهرامات

وهات معاك كل اصحابك والعيله والأهل والجيران .. واستمتع معانا مع  

رحلات البطه المرتاحه للنقل والسياحه

[/frame]
إنتظرونا الجمعة من كل إسبوع

ورحلة جديدة وممتعة جــــداً مع 

البطه المرتاحه للنقل والسياحه 



مع تحياتي 

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> اولا *شكرا على مجهودك الرائــــــــــع*
> 
> *ثانيا شكرا على رحلتك الممتعة*
> 
> *والمعلومات القيمة*


*



الأخت الفاضلة .. جوليا



[frame="2 80"]


البطه المرتاحه هي اللي بتشكرك على تشريفك لينا بالزيارة 

والمعلومات طبعا مقتبسه مع إعادة صياغة وتنسيق 

ومنتظرينك إن شاء الله في الرحلة القادمة لأهرامات الجيزة 

مع رحلات البطة المرتاحه للنقل والسياحة

[/frame]
إنتظرونا الجمعة من كل إسبوع

ورحلة جديدة وممتعة جــــداً مع 

البطه المرتاحه للنقل والسياحه 



مع تحياتي 

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## صافيولا

الاخ الغالي 

أيمن خطاب

ما اجمل البطه المرتاحه عندما تتهادي بكل جمال

بين ربوع حضارتنا الشامخه

ابهرني الحرف كما بهرتني الصور

ولكم اتمني زياره تلك الاماكن كلها

سلمت سيدي الغالي وسلمت لي بطتك الجميله

رحله في غايه الجمال والمتعه

لك من صافيولا جل الاحترام والتقدير

----------


## عاصم ابوندي

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من العجز والكسل، والجبن والهرم والبخل، وأعوذ بك من عذاب القبر، ومن فتنة المحيا والممات 

بارك الله فيك استاذ ايمن 
ولكن زيارة واحدة لا تكفي ... ولذلك اسمح لي بعودة وعودة و الخ
دمت بخير

----------


## أحلى كلمة

*رحلة جميلة وممتعة جدااا

ومعلومات قيمة وأسلوب الشرح بسيط بصراحة مجهود كبير ومميز جدااا 

ونشكر البطة المرتاحة للنقل والسياحة على هذه الرحلة الشيقة

وفى انتظار رحلات قادمة ان شاء الله

مع خالص شكرى وتقديرى*

----------


## swaha

تسلم ايدك
وفى انتظار رحلة
الاسبوع القادم

----------


## ahmedab216

الأخ العزيز أيمن...

بكل اسف و بكل حرج ... فهذه هي زيارتي الاولي للمتحف المصري .. و التي شرفت فيها بمصاحبتك ... لقد كنت نعم الدليل و المرشد...

متابع معك دائما ان شاء الله ...

مع خالص تحياتي ..

----------


## زهرة الياسمينا

استاذ ايمن عن جد احييك جداااا..
مجهود رائع وصور جميله ..
ان شاء الله قريبا هسافر الى القاهرة فى رحله ..
البطه المرتاحه لاشاهد جمال معالمها واثارها..
شوقتنى فعلا لزيارتهاا...
بشكرك جدااا .. على اجمل رحله مع البطه الجميله.. :f2:

----------


## kethara

*أخى الفاضل أيمن خطاب

تحية من القلب لمجهودك الرائع

وتلك الرحلة الرائعه بالمتحف المصرى

فهو علم من آثارنا الجميله بما يحويه بين جنباته

من آثار رائعة وبالغة الأهمية

دائما صاحب موضوعات مميزه ولها ألق خاص بها

مع تحيتـــــــــــى*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الأبن الفاضل / ايمن
اشكرك يا ايمن على هذه الرحلة . من سنين لم أذهب للمتحف المصرى مع أنى كنت معتاد أن أصطحب أولادى فى زيارة المتحف . تخيل يا أيمن أنى كنت أحس أنى غريب بين الأجانب الذين يقدرون أثار مصر وسر أحساسى بالغربة أنغالبية الزوار من الأجانب ونادراً ما تجد مصرى زائر . اشكرك على الرحلة الجميلة ودمت بخير

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> الاخ الغالي 
> 
> أيمن خطاب
> 
> ما اجمل البطه المرتاحه عندما تتهادي بكل جمال
> 
> بين ربوع حضارتنا الشامخه
> 
> ابهرني الحرف كما بهرتني الصور
> ...



*



الأخ الفاضل .. صافيولا 



[frame="2 80"]


إنه لمن دواعي سروري وغبطتي أن تتواجد ها هنا

وتنضمن لرحلاتنا السياحية لاستكشاف معالم مصر

وأشكرك من ربوع قلبي على مداخلتك الرقيقة مثلك




ولازلت في انتظار متابعتك الدائمة لنا في رحلاتنا

مع شركة البطة المرتاحة للنقل والسياحة 

تقبل خالص تحياتي العطرية



[/frame]
إنتظرونا الجمعة من كل إسبوع

ورحلة جديدة وممتعة جــــداً مع 

البطه المرتاحه للنقل والسياحه 


للحجز والاستعلام عن رحلة الأقصر والصوت والضوء بمعبد الكرنك يرجى الضغط هنا 


للحجز والإستعلام عن رحلة الأهرام وعروض الصوت والضوء .... يرجى الضغط هنا


للحجز والإستعلام عن رحلة المتحف المصري بالقاهرة .... يرجى الضغط هناااااااااااا


مع تحياتي 

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> اللهم إني أعوذ بك من العجز والكسل، والجبن والهرم والبخل، وأعوذ بك من عذاب القبر، ومن فتنة المحيا والممات 
> 
> بارك الله فيك استاذ ايمن 
> ولكن زيارة واحدة لا تكفي ... ولذلك اسمح لي بعودة وعودة و الخ
> دمت بخير



*



الأخ الفاضل .. عاصم أبو ندى  



[frame="2 80"]


بالطبع زيارة واحدة لا تكفي لك ولنــا نحن أيضاً

فكم نحن سعداء بتشريفك لنا بالزيارة الميمونـــة

ولتشع وهجاً براقاً كلما طاب لك الحضور سيدي




وأهلاً ومرحباً بك في كل الأوقات والأزمنة والرحلات

مع رحلات شركة البطة المرتاحة للنقل والسياحة

تقبل خالص تحياتي العطرية


[/frame]
إنتظرونا الجمعة من كل إسبوع

ورحلة جديدة وممتعة جــــداً مع 

البطه المرتاحه للنقل والسياحه 



للحجز والاستعلام عن رحلة الأقصر والصوت والضوء بمعبد الكرنك يرجى الضغط هنا 


للحجز والإستعلام عن رحلة الأهرام وعروض الصوت والضوء .... يرجى الضغط هنا


للحجز والإستعلام عن رحلة المتحف المصري بالقاهرة .... يرجى الضغط هناااااااااااا


مع تحياتي 

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> *رحلة جميلة وممتعة جدااا
> 
> ومعلومات قيمة وأسلوب الشرح بسيط بصراحة مجهود كبير ومميز جدااا 
> 
> ونشكر البطة المرتاحة للنقل والسياحة على هذه الرحلة الشيقة
> 
> وفى انتظار رحلات قادمة ان شاء الله
> 
> مع خالص شكرى وتقديرى*




*



الأخت الفاضلة .. أحلى كلمة 



[frame="2 80"]


اهلا بيكي معانا دايما .. ومنورة رحلاتنا إنتي والأولاد 

وإن شاء الله نكون على طول عند حسن ظنكم بينا 

والبطة المرتاحة بتشكرك جدا على متابعتك



ومنتظرينك كل جمعة مع رحلة جديدة 

هنسافر فيها للماضي عبر الزمن

ونبحر في تاريخنا القديم

تحياتي العطرية


[/frame]
إنتظرونا الجمعة من كل إسبوع

ورحلة جديدة وممتعة جــــداً مع 

البطه المرتاحه للنقل والسياحه 



للحجز والاستعلام عن رحلة الأقصر والصوت والضوء بمعبد الكرنك يرجى الضغط هنا 


للحجز والإستعلام عن رحلة الأهرام وعروض الصوت والضوء .... يرجى الضغط هنا


للحجز والإستعلام عن رحلة المتحف المصري بالقاهرة .... يرجى الضغط هناااااااااااا


مع تحياتي 

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> تسلم ايدك
> وفى انتظار رحلة
> الاسبوع القادم




*



الأخ الفاضل .. عبد الرحمن السواح 



[frame="2 80"]


الله يسلمك يا أستاذنا الكريم عبد الرحمن 

وبشكرك شكر خاص على متابعتك الدائمة

وإن شاء الله تكون رحلاتنا نالت رضـــاك



وأهلا ومرحباً بك في كل الرحـــــلات

مع البطة المرتاحة للنقل والسياحة

تقبل خالص تحياتي العطرية


[/frame]
إنتظرونا الجمعة من كل إسبوع

ورحلة جديدة وممتعة جــــداً مع 

البطه المرتاحه للنقل والسياحه 



للحجز والاستعلام عن رحلة الأقصر والصوت والضوء بمعبد الكرنك يرجى الضغط هنا 


للحجز والإستعلام عن رحلة الأهرام وعروض الصوت والضوء .... يرجى الضغط هنا


للحجز والإستعلام عن رحلة المتحف المصري بالقاهرة .... يرجى الضغط هناااااااااااا


مع تحياتي 

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> الأخ العزيز أيمن...
> 
> بكل اسف و بكل حرج ... فهذه هي زيارتي الاولي للمتحف المصري .. 
> 
> و التي شرفت فيها بمصاحبتك ... لقد كنت نعم الدليل و المرشد...
> 
> متابع معك دائما ان شاء الله ...
> 
> مع خالص تحياتي ..




*



الأخ الفاضل .. أ. احمد 



[frame="2 80"]



في الحقيقة لقد اندهشت جداً من حديثك 

كونك لم تزور المتحف المصري من قبل

وأتمنى أن تكون قد تعرفت عليه من خلال

رحلتنا المبسطة لجميع القاعات والآثار



وفي انتظار متابعتك الدائمة في رحلاتنا القادمة

مع شلاكة البطة المرتاحة للنقل والسياحــــة

تقبل خالص تحياتي العطرية



[/frame]
إنتظرونا الجمعة من كل إسبوع

ورحلة جديدة وممتعة جــــداً مع 

البطه المرتاحه للنقل والسياحه 



للحجز والاستعلام عن رحلة الأقصر والصوت والضوء بمعبد الكرنك يرجى الضغط هنا 


للحجز والإستعلام عن رحلة الأهرام وعروض الصوت والضوء .... يرجى الضغط هنا


للحجز والإستعلام عن رحلة المتحف المصري بالقاهرة .... يرجى الضغط هناااااااااااا


مع تحياتي 

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> استاذ ايمن عن جد احييك جداااا..
> 
> مجهود رائع وصور جميله ..
> 
> ان شاء الله قريبا هسافر الى القاهرة فى رحله ..
> 
> البطه المرتاحه لاشاهد جمال معالمها واثارها..
> 
> شوقتنى فعلا لزيارتهاا...
> ...



*



الأخت الفاضلة .. زهرة الياسمينا



[frame="2 80"]


أشكرك على مجاملتك الرقيقة ومداخلتك الجميلة 

وأتمنى أن تنال كل رحلاتنا رضاكِ إن شاء الله 

وإن شاء الله تقومي بزيارة المتحف قريباً

فهو حقاً مكان ممتع ومليء بالأسرار

عن تاريخ حضارتنا الفرعونية



وإن شاء الله تكونين ضمن المتواجدين 

في رحلاتنا القادمة مع شركة

البطة المرتاحة

تحياتي



[/frame]
إنتظرونا الجمعة من كل إسبوع

ورحلة جديدة وممتعة جــــداً مع 

البطه المرتاحه للنقل والسياحه 



للحجز والاستعلام عن رحلة الأقصر والصوت والضوء بمعبد الكرنك يرجى الضغط هنا 


للحجز والإستعلام عن رحلة الأهرام وعروض الصوت والضوء .... يرجى الضغط هنا


للحجز والإستعلام عن رحلة المتحف المصري بالقاهرة .... يرجى الضغط هناااااااااااا


مع تحياتي 

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> *أخى الفاضل أيمن خطاب
> 
> تحية من القلب لمجهودك الرائع
> 
> وتلك الرحلة الرائعه بالمتحف المصرى
> 
> فهو علم من آثارنا الجميله بما يحويه بين جنباته
> 
> من آثار رائعة وبالغة الأهمية
> ...



*



الأخت الفاضلة .. قيثارة



[frame="2 80"]


إن تشجيعكم المستمر لشخصي المتواضع 

هو دافعي للاستمرار في تقديم الرحـــلات

والمتحف كانت أهم محطاتي بصفة عامة

لما يحويه من آثار وكنوز بالغة الأهميــة



في انتظارك بمشيئة الله في رحلتنا القادمة

مع البطة المرتاحة للنقل والسياحة

تقبلي خالص تحياتي العطرية


[/frame]
إنتظرونا الجمعة من كل إسبوع

ورحلة جديدة وممتعة جــــداً مع 

البطه المرتاحه للنقل والسياحه 



للحجز والاستعلام عن رحلة الأقصر والصوت والضوء بمعبد الكرنك يرجى الضغط هنا 


للحجز والإستعلام عن رحلة الأهرام وعروض الصوت والضوء .... يرجى الضغط هنا


للحجز والإستعلام عن رحلة المتحف المصري بالقاهرة .... يرجى الضغط هناااااااااااا


مع تحياتي 

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> الأبن الفاضل / ايمن
> 
> اشكرك يا ايمن على هذه الرحلة . من سنين لم أذهب للمتحف المصرى 
> 
> مع أنى كنت معتاد أن أصطحب أولادى فى زيارة المتحف . 
> 
> تخيل يا أيمن أنى كنت أحس أنى غريب بين الأجانب الذين يقدرون أثار مصر 
> 
> وسر أحساسى بالغربة أنغالبية الزوار من الأجانب ونادراً ما تجد مصرى زائر . 
> ...



*



الوالد الفاضل .. أ. سيد جعيتم



[frame="2 80"]



أتعلم يا أستاذي الفاضل أن ذلك الشعو كان يجتاحني ويزلزلني 

فعندما كنت أعمل في مجال السياحة وأتعامل مع السائحين يوميا

كنت أتعجب كيف لنا ونحن المصريين لا تكون لدينا نفس الرغبة

في التعرف على تاريخنا وحضارتنا العريقة للقدماء المصريين ؟؟

وكنت أرى في عيون السائحين تلك النظرة بالفخر بأنهم شاهدو

فقط الأهرامات ومن الشباب المصري من لم يزر الأهرامات مطلقاً

وإن بحثت وراءة ستجده يقطن بمسافه لا تتعدى النصف ساعه !!

وهم السائحيين يأتون من مشارق الأرض ومغاربها ليشاهدو التاريخ



كل الشكر والتقدير لك أستاذي الفاضل أ. سيد جعيتم 

على تشريفكم لنا بالزيارة وتعقيبكم الكريم على رحلتنا

ونأمل أن نكون عند حسن ظنكم بنا دائماً مع تحيات

البطة المرتاحة للنقل والسياحة

[/frame]

إنتظرونا الجمعة من كل إسبوع

ورحلة جديدة وممتعة جــــداً مع 

البطه المرتاحه للنقل والسياحه 



للحجز والاستعلام عن رحلة الأقصر والصوت والضوء بمعبد الكرنك يرجى الضغط هنا 


للحجز والإستعلام عن رحلة الأهرام وعروض الصوت والضوء .... يرجى الضغط هنا


للحجز والإستعلام عن رحلة المتحف المصري بالقاهرة .... يرجى الضغط هناااااااااااا


مع تحياتي 

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> الاخ الكريم... أيمن خطاب
> 
> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ...
> 
> و كأنك تختار الأماكن التي لم اتمكن من زيارتها .... الصور رائعة بل .. أكثر من رائعة ... و تعليقك عليها جميل الي أبعد الحدود ...
> 
> بارك الله فيك أخي العزيز ... 
> 
> و مما لا شك فيه هذا الجهد الهائل في أعداد هذه الرحلات كي تكون وجبة ثقافية دسمة ...
> ...




*



الأخ الفاضل .. أ. احمد 



[frame="2 80"]


تبقيت رسالتك الخاصة في سعادة غامرة وقررت أن أضعها هنا كي أتشرف بها ضمن رحلاتي

ولقد كانت اختياراتي عبارة عن ترجمه لعشقي الأول للحضارة المصرية والفرعونية تحديداَ

فمصر كنانه الله فى أرضه وهى همزه الوصل بين الماضى والحاضر وهى بحق أم الدنيا ، 

يؤكد ذلك تاريخ الحضاره المصريه ، فمصر كانت أول دوله تظهر فى العالم كوحده سياسيه

 مركزيه منذ استطاع الإنسان المصرى أن يحيا حياه مستقره على ضفاف وادى النيل 

ومن هنا إرتبط تاريخ الحضاره الانسانيه بتاريخ الحضاره المصريه .



واذا كان المؤرخ اليونانى ( هيرودت ) قد قال إن مصر هبه النيل فإن هذا القول يعبر 

عن نصف الحقيقه لأن الحضاره المصريه القديمه نشأت نتيجه التفاعل المبدع بين الانسان 

المصرى القديم وبيئته الطبيعيه ، وذلك تأكيدا لقول المؤرخ المصرى الحديث

 شفيق غربال إن مصر هبه المصريين





ولقد ظلت وستظل مصر فى أوقات قوتها ولحظات ضعفها محافظه على شخصيتها القوميه الفريده 

التى تكونت من مقوماتها الذاتيه وتفاعلها الحضــــــارى مع غيرها من الحضارات العالمية الأخرى 

بدءا من حضارات ما قبل التاريخ والحضاره الفرعونيه واليونانيه والرومانيه والقبطيه الى الاسلاميه

 حيث كانت مصر البوتقه التى إنصهرت فيها كل هذه الحضارات مع إحتفاظها بذاتيتها وخصوصيتها 

عبر كل العصور فى نسيج متجانس للوجدان المصرى من خلال وحدة التاريخ والمشاعر واللغه  .




لقد شهدت ارض مصـــــــر اعظم و ارقى حضارة عرفها العالم و هى الحضارة الفرعونية 

و التى مازالت معالمهــا و اثارها باقية الى يومنا هذا تشهد بعظمة المصريين القدماء 

عبر التاريخ ، و قد قدمت هذة الحضارة منذ استطاع الانسان المصرى ان يحيا حياة 

مستقرة على ضفاف وادى النيل بعد سنوات من التنقل و الترحال و نجح فى اقامة 

دولة موحدة قوية و تبرز هذه الوحده جهود المصريين القدماء فى تحقيق التقدم 

و المحافظة على بلادهم 


[/frame]

إنتظرونا الجمعة من كل إسبوع

ورحلة جديدة وممتعة جــــداً مع 

البطه المرتاحه للنقل والسياحه 



للحجز والاستعلام عن رحلة الأقصر والصوت والضوء بمعبد الكرنك يرجى الضغط هنا 


للحجز والإستعلام عن رحلة الأهرام وعروض الصوت والضوء .... يرجى الضغط هنا


للحجز والإستعلام عن رحلة المتحف المصري بالقاهرة .... يرجى الضغط هناااااااااااا


مع تحياتي 

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> كل الاحترااام لك
> رحلاتك كلها  رائعه وجميله جدا


*



القلم المتألق .. عمري.. 



[frame="2 80"]


تلقيت رسالتك الرقيقة على بريدي الخاص في سعادة بالغة ..

والبطة المرتاحة بتشكر حضرتك على تشريفك الكريم بالزيارة

وإن شاء الله نكون استطعنا نوضح جزء من معالمنا السياحية 



ومنتظرين حضرتك في كل رحلاتنا الاسبوعية اللي جاية ان شاء الله

لاننا كل يوم جمعه بنطلع رحلة لمكان جديد بزاوية رؤية جديدة مختلفة


[/frame]

إنتظرونا الجمعة من كل إسبوع

ورحلة جديدة وممتعة جــــداً مع 

البطه المرتاحه للنقل والسياحه 



للحجز والاستعلام عن رحلة الأقصر والصوت والضوء بمعبد الكرنك يرجى الضغط هنا 


للحجز والإستعلام عن رحلة الأهرام وعروض الصوت والضوء .... يرجى الضغط هنا


للحجز والإستعلام عن رحلة المتحف المصري بالقاهرة .... يرجى الضغط هناااااااااااا


مع تحياتي 

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## حسام عمر

*الف الف شكر على المجهود الرائع*

*اتمنى لك التوفيق الدائم*


*وكل عام وانت بألف خير*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> *الف الف شكر على المجهود الرائع*
> 
> *اتمنى لك التوفيق الدائم*
> 
> 
> *وكل عام وانت بألف خير*



*



الأخ الفاضل .. حسام عمر



[frame="2 80"]


والبطة المرتاحة بتشكر حضرتك على تشريفك الكريم بالزيارة

وإن شاء الله نكون قدرنا نوضح جزء من معالمنا السياحية ..



ومنتظرين حضرتك في كل رحلاتنا الاسبوعية اللي جاية ان شاء الله

لاننا كل يوم جمعه بنطلع رحلة لمكان جديد بزاوية رؤية جديدة مختلفة


[/frame]

إنتظرونا الجمعة من كل إسبوع

ورحلة جديدة وممتعة جــــداً مع 

البطه المرتاحه للنقل والسياحه 



للحجز والاستعلام عن رحلة الأقصر والصوت والضوء بمعبد الكرنك يرجى الضغط هنا 


للحجز والإستعلام عن رحلة الأهرام وعروض الصوت والضوء .... يرجى الضغط هنا


للحجز والإستعلام عن رحلة المتحف المصري بالقاهرة .... يرجى الضغط هناااااااااااا


مع تحياتي 

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## antox

موضوع رائع وثرى بمعلومات مفيدة وكذلك صور رائعة وجهد عظيم فشكراً جزيلاً لك ياأخى وبارك الله فيك

----------


## اسكندرانى



----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> موضوع رائع وثرى بمعلومات مفيدة وكذلك صور رائعة وجهد عظيم فشكراً جزيلاً لك ياأخى وبارك الله فيك




*



القلم المتألق .. antox



نسأل الله وأن تكون المعلومات مرشداً للشباب

لكي يضعوا أقدامهم على أول طريق النجـــاح 

مع خالص تحياتي العطرية




مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> 




*



الأخ الفاضل .. اسكندراني






 ليس أمامنا في منتدى أبناء مصر إلاّ أن ننجح .. ونجاحنا تدعمه عناصر كثيرة ، أهمها اهتمامنا بجميع الأعضاء لأنه الاستثمار الأمثل ...، والرغبة في تطوير الذات وتعزيز الكفايات وصقل المهارات .... والعمل بروح الفريق في نطاق أخلاقيات العملية الفكرية الحديثة ،  من خلال دائرة المنافسة الشريفة بين جميع المشاركين بمسابقة التميز حورس 2008م ... وأمام أعيننا يافطة تتضمن العبارة التالية : (من لا يتطور يتراجع ، ومن لا يتميز يتحجر )  .. 

وأخيراً .. فلقد أصبحنا مجموعة من الطاقات البشرية العربية  نسعى من خلال منتدى أبناء مصر الحبيب إلى نشر العلوم والثقافات ... واكتشاف وتطوير طاقاتنا الهائلة والكامنة  ... من خلال اطروحات في شتى المجالات المعرفية والزوجية لجميع الفئات ... ، نتميز بعقلانية حواراتنا ....، وحرصنا على احترام وجهات النظر المتعددة  .... معتمدين بعد الله على ديننا وقيمنا ومبادئنا وخبراتنا .

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> أخى الكريم / أيمن خطاب
> 
> بشكرك جداً وبشكر إهتمامك وكرمك
> 
> ومجهودك فى المنتدى
> 
> وتحياتى لإبداعاتك القيمة
> 
> ورحلاتك الرائعة
> ...


*



الأخ الفاضل .. حكيم عيون 



[frame="2 80"]



كل الشكر والتقدير لمجاملتك الجميلة وتهنئتك الرقيقة 

ونحمد الله أن رحلاتنـــــا ومجهوداتنا قد نالت رضاكم

وبانتظار متابعتكم الدائمة مع خالص تحياتي العطرية


[/frame]

إنتظرونا الجمعة من كل إسبوع

ورحلة جديدة وممتعة جــــداً مع 

البطه المرتاحه للنقل والسياحه 



للحجز والإستعلام عن رحلة الأسكندرية ومعالمها السياحية ..... يرجى الضغط هنا


للحجز والاستعلام عن رحلة الأقصر والصوت والضوء بمعبد الكرنك يرجى الضغط هنا 


للحجز والإستعلام عن رحلة الأهرام وعروض الصوت والضوء .... يرجى الضغط هنا


للحجز والإستعلام عن رحلة المتحف المصري بالقاهرة .... يرجى الضغط هناااااااااااا


مع تحياتي 

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## القواس

انا زورت المتحف 3 مرات و الزيارة دي
الافضل عل الاطلاق
ان شاء الله الفوز لك في المسابقة
لتميزك
تحياتي

----------


## نبع الوفاء

*

اخي الكريم .. أيـــمن



عظيمة هي مصر .. 
بل هي منارة للروعة والجمال 
الذي ينبض بالحيوية والتجدد عبر العصور 



كل الشكر لك أخي .. 

فـ والله أنك لزدتنا شوقا على شوق 
إلى هذا البلد الساحر .. دفعتنا لمعارج الشوق لزيارتها ..
وتأمل محاسنها .. والعيش لحظات في ظلها .. 
نسأل المولى لها دوام العز والفخار 

: 
: 

نبع الوفاء

*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> *العزيز ايمن خطاب 
> 
> هل الحجز شامل الاكل والسهرات الليلية مع الصوت والضوء 
> 
> وركوب الجمال  وكمان الخيل  ........ وإن تعزر  فحمير  
> 
> وأيضاً هل الحجز شامل افقامة والنوم في فنادق خمس نجوم
> 
>  والذي منه  أم سوف ننام اسفل كوبري 6 اكتوبر 
> ...



*



الأخ الفاضل .. الشربيني خطاب



[frame="2 80"]


الحجز شامل كل شيء ( Full board plus extras  )

يعني كل اللي حضرتـــك ممكن تحلم بيه معانا إن شاء الله هتلاقيه 

فنادق 5 نجوم / سهرات نيلية / مطاعم فاخرة / رحـــلات ساحره

والحجز مجاني حصريـــــــاً لأعضاء منتدى لبناء مصر وعائلاتهم

وطبعاً لحضرتك شخصياً كل شيء مجاناً وكمان ( بوفيه مفتوح )








			
				عاوزين مركب ع النيل 
ونزور جدنا حابي 
وطبلة ورق بشخاليل
وأنا رقصْ كل صحابي 
تسمع رنة خلاخيل
لبنات بلدي واحبابي
			
		

مركب ع النيل دي سهله ومقدور عليها 

إنما نزور جدنا حابي .. يمكــن مقدرش

علشان مرتبط أنا بمواعيد مع المماليك

ولو ع الطبلة والشخاليل والرقــــــص

فمش هتلاقي في مصـــر أكتر منهــــــم

يلا تعالى انت بس وهتنبسط أوي يعني


[/frame]

إنتظرونا الجمعة من كل إسبوع

ورحلة جديدة وممتعة جــــداً مع 

البطه المرتاحه للنقل والسياحه 



للحجز والإستعلام عن رحلة الأسكندرية ومعالمها السياحية ..... يرجى الضغط هنا


للحجز والاستعلام عن رحلة الأقصر والصوت والضوء بمعبد الكرنك يرجى الضغط هنا 


للحجز والإستعلام عن رحلة الأهرام وعروض الصوت والضوء .... يرجى الضغط هنا


للحجز والإستعلام عن رحلة المتحف المصري بالقاهرة .... يرجى الضغط هناااااااااااا


مع تحياتي 

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> انا زورت المتحف 3 مرات و الزيارة دي
> الافضل عل الاطلاق
> ان شاء الله الفوز لك في المسابقة
> لتميزك
> تحياتي


*



الأخ الفاضل .. arrowman



[frame="2 80"]


وأنا بشكر حضرتك جدا على تشريفك الكريم بالزيارة للرحلة

وكلنا فرحانين لوجود شخصية مثقفة مثل شخصية حضرتك

وإن شاء الله نكون قدرنا نوضح جزء من معالمنا السياحية

ويارب الموضوع يكسب وياخد جائزة التميز حورس 2008



ومنتظرين حضرتك في كل رحلاتنا الاسبوعية اللي جاية ان شاء الله

لاننا كل يوم جمعه بنطلع رحلة لمكان جديد بزاوية رؤية جديدة مختلفة


[/frame]

إنتظرونا الجمعة من كل إسبوع

ورحلة جديدة وممتعة جــــداً مع 

البطه المرتاحه للنقل والسياحه 



للحجز والإستعلام عن رحلة الأسكندرية ومعالمها السياحية ..... يرجى الضغط هنا


للحجز والاستعلام عن رحلة الأقصر والصوت والضوء بمعبد الكرنك يرجى الضغط هنا 


للحجز والإستعلام عن رحلة الأهرام وعروض الصوت والضوء .... يرجى الضغط هنا


للحجز والإستعلام عن رحلة المتحف المصري بالقاهرة .... يرجى الضغط هناااااااااااا


مع تحياتي 

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> *
> 
> اخي الكريم .. أيـــمن
> 
> 
> 
> عظيمة هي مصر .. 
> بل هي منارة للروعة والجمال 
> الذي ينبض بالحيوية والتجدد عبر العصور 
> ...




*



الأخت الفاضلة .. نبع الوفا



[frame="2 80"]



تصحبنا شركة البطة المرتاحه للنقل والسياحة لكي نستعيد زكرياتنا مع الفراعنه

وتلقى الضوء على المتحف وحجرة كنوز مقبرة توت عنخ أنها حقا رحلة رائعة 

كل الشكر والتقدير لتواجدك الكريم ... وتشجيعك الأكثر من رائع لجميع رحلاتنا




ومصر كنانه الله فى أرضه وهى همزه الوصل بين الماضى والحاضر وهى بحق أم الدنيا ، 

يؤكد ذلك تاريخ الحضاره المصريه ، فمصر كانت أول دوله تظهر فى العالم كوحده سياسيه

 مركزيه منذ استطاع الإنسان المصرى أن يحيا حياه مستقره على ضفاف وادى النيل 

ومن هنا إرتبط تاريخ الحضاره الانسانيه بتاريخ الحضاره المصريه .



واذا كان المؤرخ اليونانى ( هيرودت ) قد قال إن مصر هبه النيل فإن هذا القول يعبر 

عن نصف الحقيقه لأن الحضاره المصريه القديمه نشأت نتيجه التفاعل المبدع بين الانسان 

المصرى القديم وبيئته الطبيعيه ، وذلك تأكيدا لقول المؤرخ المصرى الحديث

 شفيق غربال إن مصر هبه المصريين




ولقد ظلت وستظل مصر فى أوقات قوتها ولحظات ضعفها محافظه على شخصيتها القوميه الفريده 

التى تكونت من مقوماتها الذاتيه وتفاعلها الحضــــــارى مع غيرها من الحضارات العالمية الأخرى 

بدءا من حضارات ما قبل التاريخ والحضاره الفرعونيه واليونانيه والرومانيه والقبطيه الى الاسلاميه

 حيث كانت مصر البوتقه التى إنصهرت فيها كل هذه الحضارات مع إحتفاظها بذاتيتها وخصوصيتها 

عبر كل العصور فى نسيج متجانس للوجدان المصرى من خلال وحدة التاريخ والمشاعر واللغه  .




لقد شهدت ارض مصـــــــر اعظم و ارقى حضارة عرفها العالم و هى الحضارة الفرعونية 

و التى مازالت معالمهــا و اثارها باقية الى يومنا هذا تشهد بعظمة المصريين القدماء 

عبر التاريخ ، و قد قدمت هذة الحضارة منذ استطاع الانسان المصرى ان يحيا حياة 

مستقرة على ضفاف وادى النيل بعد سنوات من التنقل و الترحال و نجح فى اقامة 

دولة موحدة قوية و تبرز هذه الوحده جهود المصريين القدماء فى تحقيق التقدم 

و المحافظة على بلادهم 


[/frame]

إنتظرونا الجمعة من كل إسبوع

ورحلة جديدة وممتعة جــــداً مع 

البطه المرتاحه للنقل والسياحه 



للحجز والإستعلام عن رحلة الأسكندرية ومعالمها السياحية ..... يرجى الضغط هنا


للحجز والاستعلام عن رحلة الأقصر والصوت والضوء بمعبد الكرنك يرجى الضغط هنا 


للحجز والإستعلام عن رحلة الأهرام وعروض الصوت والضوء .... يرجى الضغط هنا


للحجز والإستعلام عن رحلة المتحف المصري بالقاهرة .... يرجى الضغط هناااااااااااا


مع تحياتي 

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## القواس

كفاية اوي انك بتعرفني تاريخ بلدي
حتى لما يسألأني حد غريب
اعرف اجواب
دي مأساة ان الواحد لايعلم تاريخ بلده كاملا
شكرا لك استاذ ايمن بالتوفيق

----------


## reda laby

[frame="7 90"]أخى وحبيب قلبى

أيمن خطاب

ألف مبروك
الفوز بجائزة حورس للإبداع
أنت بحق تستحق هذه الجائزة 
حيث بذلت مجهوداً ترفع له القبعة 
ولقد حصدت حباً ممن كانوا يطالعون موضوعك الجميل البديع
الذى يعد موسوعة هامة لكل سائح
 أو لكل من لم تسنح له الفرصة لزيارة الأماكن الأثرية 
التى  تابعناها معك على صفحات منتدانا الغالى


ألف مبروك 
وإلى الأمام 
وفقك الله 
لك خالص تحياتى وتقديرى وإحترامى
وإعتزازى بصداقتك الغالية[/frame]

----------


## نبع الوفاء

*

أخي الفاضل .. ايمن



اهنئك على هذا التميز الرائع
لأحرفك وهج آخر ..ونور مميز .. 
وود صادق ..ونقاء جلي .. 
وما اجمل ان نتقاسم معك رغيف هذه الرحلات و 
نسافر معك في اجواء الوطن الحبيب .. 
الف الف مبرووك لك اخي أيمن
فأنت تستحق كل الخير والجمال 
ولهذا الابداع الراقي المتميز 
بالتوفيق و الى الامام 

:

نبع الوفاء

*

----------


## loly_h

*أخـــى الفاضل ... أيمن خطاب

مبــــــــــارك بك التكريــــــــــم  أخى الكريم

وتمنياتى لك بالتوفيق دائما ...

*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> كفاية اوي انك بتعرفني تاريخ بلدي
> حتى لما يسألأني حد غريب
> اعرف اجواب
> دي مأساة ان الواحد لايعلم تاريخ بلده كاملا
> شكرا لك استاذ ايمن بالتوفيق


*



الأخ الفاضل .. د. محمد نبيل



[frame="2 80"]


لا شكر على واجب أخي الكريم وولكم تمنيت أن يتم تدريس حضارتنا بالــمدارس

وبطريقة أفضل من تلك الطريقة الروتينية التي قد تنفر الطلاب من مادة التاريخ

كنت أتمنى أن أرى تشويق وإثارة في سرد التاريخ وكأننا في رحلة عبر الزمن

ولكن للآسف فلا يوجد اهتمام حقيقي بفن تدريس تلك المادة الحيوية للطلاب !

كل الشكر والتقدير لتواجدكم الكريم .. مع خالص تحياتي العطرية



[/frame]

إنتظرونا الجمعة من كل إسبوع

ورحلة جديدة وممتعة جــــداً مع 

البطه المرتاحه للنقل والسياحه 



للحجز والإستعلام عن رحلة الأسكندرية ومعالمها السياحية ..... يرجى الضغط هنا


للحجز والاستعلام عن رحلة الأقصر والصوت والضوء بمعبد الكرنك يرجى الضغط هنا 


للحجز والإستعلام عن رحلة الأهرام وعروض الصوت والضوء .... يرجى الضغط هنا


للحجز والإستعلام عن رحلة المتحف المصري بالقاهرة .... يرجى الضغط هناااااااااااا


مع تحياتي 

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> [frame="7 90"]أخى وحبيب قلبى
> 
> أيمن خطاب
> 
> ألف مبروك
> الفوز بجائزة حورس للإبداع
> أنت بحق تستحق هذه الجائزة 
> حيث بذلت مجهوداً ترفع له القبعة 
> ولقد حصدت حباً ممن كانوا يطالعون موضوعك الجميل البديع
> ...







الأخ  الفاضل    ...    رضا لابي 




إن وجودك أخي الحبيب وجود يسعدني ووميض قلمك

يُـشعرني بحجم المسؤولية الملقـــاه على ظهــري الآن

فأنا هنا لا أمــــلك افضلية  كثيراً ولــــن أدعي الكفاءة  

ولكــن تواجدكم المستمر في متصفحي دافع للاستمرار 

لأكمل مســـيرة العطاء وأواصل رحلة التميز والابـداع 

مع خالص تحياتي العطريه

 :f2: 


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## سوما

*
أنا جاية أهنئ الشركة السياحية برئاسة البطة المرتاحة على فوز الشركة بجائزة حورس ووسام التميز 2008.. وعقبال كل سنة ..
وقبل ما أمشى برضه بهنئ المرشد السياحى أيمن خطاب على جهده المتواصل المشكور للنجاح رحلات الشركة بمجهوده الوفير.. 
بس برضه البطة اللى فازت اوعى تنكر حقها فى الفوز والوسام .. وابقى اتوصى فى اكلها المرة اللى جاية..

أ. أيمن.. موضوع فعلا يستحق الفوز بجائزة ووسام الحورس للتميز 2008.. 
ومن تميز وإبداع إلى أخر أن شاء الله .. 
*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> *
> 
> أخي الفاضل .. ايمن
> 
> 
> 
> اهنئك على هذا التميز الرائع
> لأحرفك وهج آخر ..ونور مميز .. 
> وود صادق ..ونقاء جلي .. 
> ...









الأخت  الفاضلة    ...    نبع الوفاء 




لحرفك بهاء خـــاص ولكلماتك عطــر فريد من نوعه

ولتهنئتك لفوزي بوسام التميز إشراقة متألقة

فسلمت يـــداكِ لهذه المداخلة الرقيقة

مع خالص تحياتي العطريه

 :f2: 


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## اسكندرانى



----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> *أخـــى الفاضل ... أيمن خطاب
> 
> مبــــــــــارك بك التكريــــــــــم  أخى الكريم
> 
> وتمنياتى لك بالتوفيق دائما ...
> 
> *








الأخت  الفاضلة    ...    لولي.. 





سلمت يداكِ على تصميمك المتميز 

وشكراً لتهنئتك الرقيقة 

تحياتي العطريه

 :f2: 


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## صفحات العمر

الحبيب / أيمن خطاب


الفوز بوسام التميز
حورس 2008
مع كل أمنياتى لك بدوام الرقى

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> *
> أنا جاية أهنئ الشركة السياحية برئاسة البطة المرتاحة على فوز الشركة بجائزة حورس ووسام التميز 2008.. وعقبال كل سنة ..
> وقبل ما أمشى برضه بهنئ المرشد السياحى أيمن خطاب على جهده المتواصل المشكور للنجاح رحلات الشركة بمجهوده الوفير.. 
> بس برضه البطة اللى فازت اوعى تنكر حقها فى الفوز والوسام .. وابقى اتوصى فى اكلها المرة اللى جاية..
> 
> أ. أيمن.. موضوع فعلا يستحق الفوز بجائزة ووسام الحورس للتميز 2008.. 
> ومن تميز وإبداع إلى أخر أن شاء الله .. 
> *









الأخت  الفاضلة    ...    سوما.. 








عندما تركبين معنا على متن رحلاتنا تشعرين وكأنك رجعتِ آلاف السنين

مجتمع غير الذي كنت تعيش فيه فمنذ اللحظة التي تبدأ فيها التجـــول 

خلال صفحات الرحلة تجدي  نفسك مستغرقا تماما في مصر الفرعونية ،

فأينمـــا وجهت بصركِ سوف تلقى المزيد والمزيد من مشاهد وأصداء 

مصـــر القديمة الفرعونية  حتى أنكِ تقتنعين بالنهاية أنكِ قد سافرت  

حقا خلال الزمن إلى ماضي بعيد ورائع  .. ومن هنا جــــاء التميز 



بدأت هذه الشركة ( البطة المرتاحة )  بحلم كي أقترب من صورة الحياة 

في مصر الفرعونية منذ آلاف السنين وشيئاً فشيئاً بدأ الحلم يتحقق بدعمكم

فعندما نتجول الآن في رحلاتنا الفرعونية فنجد كل ما يخص الماضي البعيد

رحلات إلى الآثار والمعالم السياحية والأسماء الفرعونية الخالدة حتى الآن

وبالنهاية نذهب للبازارات ليحصل زائرنا على الهدايا التذكارات الفرعونية

 :king: 


ولا تقلقي بشأن البطة وطعامها ( هزغطها كويس ) إن شاء الله 

مع خالص تحياتي العطريه

 :f2: 


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> 







الأخ  الفاضل    ...   اسكندراني .. 




كل الشكر والتقدير لمجهوداتك المتواصلة على مدار الأعوام السابقة 

والتي أفرزت لنا ها العام مسابقة حورس في زيها الجديد

وأشكرك على تصميماتك الرقيقة دائماً

مع خالص تحياتي العطريه

 :f2: 


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> الحبيب / أيمن خطاب
> 
> 
> الفوز بوسام التميز
> حورس 2008
> مع كل أمنياتى لك بدوام الرقى








الأخ  الفاضل    ...    صفحات العمر 




لا تعلم كم سعادتي بتواجدك أنت تحديداً يا حبيبي الغالي

فسلمت يـــداكِ لهذه المداخلة الرقيقة

مع خالص تحياتي العطريه

 :f2: 


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> *الف مبروك حورس ابناء مصر 2008
> و عقبال 2009
> موضوع فعلا يستحق التقييم و التكريم
> دمت بخير*







الأخ  الفاضل    ...    ابن طيبة 




لحرفك بهاء خـــاص ولكلماتك عطــر فريد من نوعه

ولتهنئتك لي بوسام التميز هنا إشراقة متألقة

فسلمت يـــداك لهذه المداخلة الرقيقة

مع خالص تحياتي العطريه

 :f2: 


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> 






الأخت  الفاضلة    ...   الشحرورة 




أشكرك من ربوع قلبي على تصميمك الرائع 

وسلمت يـــداكِ لهذه المداخلة الرقيقة

مع خالص تحياتي العطريه

 :f2: 


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*

 صباحكم ملون بزهور الربيع .. وفرحة الأطفـــال بشم النسيم 








بمناسبة الإحتفال بأعياد شــم النسيـم والربيع و تلوين البيض

يسعدني أن أقدم لكم أجمل تشكيلة من البيض في ثوبه الجديد

وحلته الانيقة المطعمة بألوان غاية بالروعة والجمـال والبهاء

و بتشكيلات ما أحلاها ، هدية مني لكل الأطفال في شم النسيم





























أتمنى أن تكون تلك التشكيلة من البيــض الملون

قد نالت إعجابكم ورضاكم ، وكل عام وأنتم بخــير 

و الآن مع أغنية السندريلا سعاد حسنى الدنيا ربيع




إعداد 

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*


 شم النسيم عند قدماء المصريين  







اعتقد المصريون القدماء أن يوم شم النسيم هو بداية خلق العالم ، ولأن الحياة في اعتقادهم بدأت في الماء قدسوا أكل الأسماك في يوم إشراق الحياة "شم النسيم" ، وكذلك البصل الذي ارتبط في أساطيرهم القديمة بقدرته علي طرد الأرواح الشريرة ، فالتاريخ يؤكد أن الفراعنة هم أول من احتفل بعيد الربيع المعروف بشم النسيم . وهو واحد من أعياد مصر القديمة ، 


و يعود الاحتفال به إلى ما يقرب من خمسة آلاف عام ، وقد سمي بهذا الاسم نسبة للكلمة الفرعونية "شمو"، وهي كلمة أصلها هيروغليفي قديم ، ويرمز شم النسيم إلي بعث الحياة ، وكانت أعياد الفراعنة ترتبط بالظواهر الفلكية، وعلاقتها بالطبيعة، ومظاهر الحياة؛ ولذلك احتفلوا بعيد الربيع الذي حددوا ميعاده بالانقلاب الربيعي، وهو اليوم الذي يتساوى فيه الليل والنهار وقت حلول الشمس في برج الحمل .


م

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------

